# Would You Rather



## Hella

a new twist on the This or That game...feel free to elaborate why on your answers...

would you rather 
have someone hit your thumb with a hammer *or* shoot your big toe with a nail gun?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Shoot my big toe. I can concentrate the pain away easier in my feet than my hands


----------



## Sinister

Same here. I'm going to need the fingers to do some writing if I am to get anywhere with this gig.


----------



## Hella

going to go with the Nail in the Toe too, I feel less pain there.

so would you rather 
have living eyebrows that crawled about your face OR leave a trail of paprika everywhere you go?


----------



## WickedWitch

The paprika trail for sure, can't stand things crawling on my face...you just say the word lice and I start itching..

Ok, would you rather have a dinner plate full or maggots or a salad with cockroaches as croutons.?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Paprika... i can deal with a constant supply of seasonings 

the plate of maggots, since it's been proven that maggots are actually very clean... where-as cockroaches are not..


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I would douse my plate of maggots with the paprika as well.


----------



## Moon Dog

johnnythunder said:


> I would douse my plate of maggots with the paprika as well.


Only if I could follow that up with a shot of Jagermeister!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Moon Dog said:


> Only if I could follow that up with a shot of Jagermeister!


or six :devil:


----------



## Death's Door

paparika for me. I'm always running out of it.


----------



## morgan8586

Would you rather suffer from a burn or a cut?


----------



## Koumajutsu

a cut, i heal fast, and find burns to be a longer term annoyance


----------



## Death's Door

A cut - I had stiches before. I just hate the scabbing part.


----------



## Wildomar

Yeah, give me the cut... burns have a tendency to ache and throb a lot longer.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

cut me


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*A cut, they tend to heal faster and scar less frequently*


----------



## Hella

going with a cut for me as well.

would you rather experience life like a video game or like a movie?


----------



## Fangs

wow... that is a tough one... on one hand... a video game because you can always start over...... on the other hand.... wait... i'll just stick with video game.. LOL


----------



## morgan8586

Make mine a movie....Night of the Living Dead, please.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Video game, since there's usually some variety in how things turn out, and theres save points.... and replayability


----------



## morgan8586

Would you rather have Ozzy or Nugent as your next door neighbor?


----------



## Fangs

Hmmm.. Nugent... I like to eat deer and I agree with some of the views he has... I have watced Ozzy's reality show and i must say, i wouldn't care for some of the things that would probably get thrown over the fence into my yard! LOL hehehehe :>


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Ummmm Nugent, he seems interesting. I never can figure out what Ozzy is saying and that annoys me. Plus...I find his wife Sharon kinda scary. I don't think I'd want to live next door to her.*


----------



## Death's Door

Nugent - My hubby likes hunting/fishing and nature in general so we would have something in common and it looks like he is in more control of his life. He would probably be a good neighbor.


----------



## WickedWitch

Nugent - He could be my hubby's huntin buddy and cuz I don't want to go to jail for smacking Ozzy's kids


----------



## TearyThunder

Nugent since he is moe down to earth, however if it was just Ozzy I think I could deal with that one.


----------



## grapegrl

Ozzy...I think he'd be an absolute trip! My dog would love playing with all their little dogs, too. Ted Nugent is a draft-dodger and an advocate of "canned" hunting (I have no problem with hunting, as long as it's fair-chase). I have zero respect for him and we most likely wouldn't get along very well.


----------



## Wildomar

While Ozzy's inability to communicate effectively seems enticing, I have a feeling I would get along better with Nugent, although he might be a rather intense neighbor.


----------



## morgan8586

To answer my own question, I would prefer Nugent. I can talk hunt/fish with the best of them.

Time for a change....any volunteers?


----------



## Fangs's Man -v-v-

got to go with Nugent because hunting and fishing is a huge passion of mine


----------



## Hellrazor

Would you rather drive an SUV or Compact Car and why?


----------



## morgan8586

Give me the SUV--I need the space....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm tall and drive an SUV so SUV


----------



## Wildomar

SUV but it has to be more than 30 years old. Dont like new vehicles... too many amenities, buttons, and too plush an interior.


----------



## Fangs

SUV---I'm tired of everyone elses SUV's headlights in my eyes, LOL and besides, hubby needs the room for the deer carcas. (sp) :>


----------



## TearyThunder

Does compact SUV count?

I have a Geo Tracker and love it! I don't know what to classify it under since it's a compact car and also rated as an SUV. I love the gas mileage, cuteness, versatility, and how I can zip in and out of traffic.


----------



## Koumajutsu

SUV, I already drive a full size truck, so an SUV wouldn't be much different.


----------



## morgan8586

would you rather drink a pepsi or a coke?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

of all things, i don't drink soda so i'll have to abstain from this one :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Give me the Pepsi...the choice of the next generation of haunters


----------



## Koumajutsu

given the choice, i'll take a pepsi, but i drink both


----------



## Wildomar

If I had to choose? I would probably just flip a coin.


----------



## TearyThunder

I'm a Dr Pepper nut BUT if I didn't have but Pepsi or Coke to choose from, it would be Pepsi


----------



## Fangs

depends.... coke zero, or if its fountain = diet pepsi... :devil: what can i say... i like both :> hehehehe


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I don't drink a lot of soda and like both pepsi and coke. I like diet coke with lime (or is that diet pepsi with lime?). Which ever one has the lime is my pick lol*


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*OK question: what is the difference between coke zero and diet coke anyway? I would like to know.*


----------



## Fangs

coke zero to my knowledge is supposed to be like regular coke.. i think... LOL it doesn't taste anything like diet coke that i am sure of... LOL  Did that help any PG?


----------



## morgan8586

Time for a new question......Any takers?


----------



## Fangs

Ok, Would you rather be bitten by a Female or Male Vampire? :>


----------



## morgan8586

Female...I like the ladies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yeah, girls


----------



## skullboy

Gotta be a chick,why would you want a dude chewing on your neck?:googly:


----------



## Wildomar

Definitely the Ladies... but none of the ones that look like they are partially canine (Buffy-style). Can I specifically request Kate Beckinsale to do the job?


----------



## Fangs

Both. :> 'nuff said :devil:


----------



## TearyThunder

I have to go with both as well. I don't think I could make the choice. Perhaps I could have both at the same time.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Female, if given a choice, but since the end result is either dead, or a vamp as well, i guess it doesnt really matter much


----------



## morgan8586

New question.......

Would you rather chant "TASTES GREAT" or "LESS FILLING" at your local sporting event?


----------



## Wildomar

Couldn't I just do the wave?


----------



## skullboy

I will not chant but I will drink several of the beverages.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I rarely drink beer (or go to sporting events) but if I could have a glass of Cabernet Sauvignon I might eventually be persuaded to chant "tastes great".*


----------



## Fangs

"Tastes Great" even though I'm not a beer drinker... I'd rather have Parrot Bay rum ...... yummy... :>


----------



## mnstrmum

Lets see...My answer is BOTH. I think I am already guilty of chanting...both "taste's great" and "less filling" just about every Sunday! There is always a faithful Patriots gathering at my house. The booze is always flowing! Now that I think of it I may have chanted a little more than just that...LOL Anyhow tommorrow night I will make sure that everyone present chants "taste's great" and "less filling". :zombie:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

While you all chant, I'll drink your beers :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

New question.....

Would you rather die of old age or in a blaze of glory?


----------



## Wildomar

A blaze of glory at the age of 95.


----------



## TearyThunder

Blaze of glory for me. When I get too old I just want to be taken out back and shot. You all can fight over my body to use as a prop if you are still around too.


----------



## morgan8586

To answer my own question, I'll take blaze of glory. I do not want to slowly decay until I can no longer enjoy life.


----------



## Fangs

TearyThunder said:


> You all can fight over my body to use as a prop if you are still around too.


:> I got first dibs deary! LMAO hehehehehe... :>

 I have to say blaze of glory! I don't want to die of old age, because then I would have to see what the world is going to be like.... rather go out with a blaze.. :>


----------



## mnstrmum

Old age....in my sleep.....I want to see how well I did at the whole parenting thing...then sit back, wear funky clothes and costume jewelry that doesn't match, feed my grandchildren m&m's all day long...and give my daughter crazy, unsolicited advice on everything( Just like my mother)


----------



## Fangs

ROFLMAO------ that was hilarious mnstrmum! guess I never thought of it that way...... hehehe :>


----------



## morgan8586

Time for a new question.....Someone want to volunteer?


----------



## TearyThunder

ok I got one:

Would you rather watch Barney forever or poke your eyes out with knives?


----------



## morgan8586

Ha, Ha.....Wait till you have kids TT. I've been forced to watch countless hours on Barney. I'd take the knives.......


----------



## Koumajutsu

i'll take the Knives for 200 Alex!


----------



## TearyThunder

morgan8586 said:


> Ha, Ha.....Wait till you have kids TT. I've been forced to watch countless hours on Barney. I'd take the knives.......


Do you -really- think I'm going to let my kids grow up watching that stuff? My kids will be raised on the same and similar things I was. My parents made sure I was going to be twisted and demented more than Barney could ever do from the get go. Sissy kids are NOT an option here. Besides how I am supposed to condition a future haunter with them watching a purple dinosaur singing about how my it loves them?

Oh btw I would take the knives anyday over Barney.


----------



## skullboy

Give me the knives please.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Barney with lots of booze and drugs


----------



## slimy

I love you
You love me
Let's hang Barney
From a tree.





It would be a great prop.


Put me down for Barney over the knives. 



Did I win?


----------



## Wildomar

I think JT maybe right here. Give me the Barney and an IV.


----------



## Fangs

Knives please!!! I hate the B-word.... it wasn't allowed in my house.... ( Lets just say that he would tell people he met at the stores that "B" was the devil!!!!! LMAO---for those of you who have seen "Waterboy" with Adam Sandler, you know where that comes from) it was Sesame street all the way!!! and the video "Elmo says Boo"....you know that Count was the reason he got that one.... Lets just say he loves Halloween now and I have done my job to pass the Haunters Torch to the next generation! Wooooooooot!!! LOL


----------



## Hella

would you rather, have to wear the same pair of pants every day for a month that were covered in mud, or the same shirt every day for a month that has splotches of your lunch on it.


----------



## TearyThunder

Can't we just go nude?


----------



## Hella

um, no..lol you have to choose one...


----------



## morgan8586

I'll take the pants.....


----------



## TearyThunder

I have to take the pants since I have to choose. I dunno about wearing food on my clothes for a month. After forgetting about something in the fridge for a couple weeks a few times, I would hate to see what it would do on clothes.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Since most of my shirts look like that, gimme the shirt. Smelly pants do me no good.


----------



## grapegrl

I farm part-time, so I do my fair share of playing in the dirt. Muddy pants are almost a given, so wearing them for a month would be no biggie.


----------



## mnstrmum

Hmm...lets see what would attract the most bugs? Probably the food on my shirt.....so I will choose the pants covered in mud. (Flies really freak me out)


----------



## morgan8586

Time for a new question.......

Would you rather be fat or suffer from a eating disorder?


----------



## Hella

I'd rather be fat...I like to eat..lol


----------



## edwood saucer

Fat - though for the life of me I'd be curious to know what it's like to be anorexic.

I don't mean it literally - but I mean to think the way these girls do - just for 10 minutes. Does that make sense? How could anybody that is 5'5" and 80 pounds look in a mirror and think they look fat?

To me it would be really interesting to experience that for a short amount of time.

that's all.


----------



## Nefarious1

Well... I'm already a fat girl and I like who I am... So I am gonna go with fat! LOL Oh yeah... And because I LOOOOVE food, too.


----------



## morgan8586

I have to watch my weight all the time....I think I'd rather suffer the eating disorder. Please dont throw rocks at me, its just a thought.....


----------



## Nefarious1

*throws a rock at morgan*

I won't give you a preachy sermon, but come on! Shun society and the media! They are the ones that make us all believe that skinny is the only way to be. It's ridiculous! Unless you have plans on being a super model in Milan, be happy with who you are and the shape that you have. No matter what... There are ALWAYS plenty of men and woman who wanna touch it all over! Ultimately, just please please please don't EVER let anyone make you feel bad for who you are. And if they try to... Shove a twinkie down thier throat!


----------



## Koumajutsu

i'll have to say pants, cause mud scrapes off

and fat, because you can still be healthy and big, but eating disorders are just health problems


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Since I'm fat, I'll say fat.


----------



## TearyThunder

I have to say fat. I can't see walking around like a toothpick. Also I don't like the thought of having no insulation in the winter.


----------



## Nefarious1

I'm going to start a new one...

Would you rather.... be killed or kill yourself?

I myself would rather be killed. I'm to wussy to do it myself.


----------



## morgan8586

Tough one.....I'm going to wuss out and not answer at this time. This is something I do not want to answer at a moments notice. I'll need to do some thinking.......


----------



## PrettyGhoul

morgan8586 said:


> I have to watch my weight all the time....I think I'd rather suffer the eating disorder. Please dont throw rocks at me, its just a thought.....


Morgan you are nuts. Skinny people look ugly, esp skinny men, nope I'm wrong...skinny women look just as ugly as skinny men. I'd much rather be with someone who is "fat" than skinny. Plus I'd rather be fat than skinny. Skinny people gross me out. I'd rather be fat than have an eating disorder. Skinny people gross me out. I'd rather be fat than have an eating disorder.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nefarious1 said:


> I'm going to start a new one...
> 
> Would you rather.... be killed or kill yourself?
> 
> Gruesome question, but OK. I would never kill myself. Even at my unhappiest I think life is great....looking at a flower...reading a book.....talking to another person. I hope no one kills me...I would resent it and haunt them.


----------



## morgan8586

Still thinking......this is tough!


----------



## Nefarious1

I'm sorry morgan. lol I didn't mean to make it tough on ya but I totally await your response.


----------



## morgan8586

Be killed or kill yourself.....

It all comes down to the circumstances. I'd lay down my life for my children. I would attack the grizzly bare handed or run into the house as it burned to the ground to save my kids. They are more important to me then my own life. As for killing myself, I really dont think I could take a slow death from cancer or some other gruesome illness......"They" tell me that my soul would be banned from heaven if I took my own life. Its troubling to think about......suffer now and then paradise or end the pain and suffer for eternity.
Well thats it. Its no pearl of wisdom but look at the source!


----------



## Fangs

Wow.... talk about a hard one! sheesh...... Having contemplated it long ago, I'm glad that I never went thru with it. Becoming a wife and a mother means more to me than I ever imagined it would. Ok. Be Killed it is.... but you had better be a pretty dam* good shot and get it right the first time!


----------



## dynoflyer

George S. Patton said, your job is not to die for your country, it's to make the other poor bastard die for his. In a military context, no problem pulling the trigger, dropping the bomb, whatever . . . .

Otherwise, I don't own a gun, don't hunt, even catch and release fish for chrissake. 

Never considered taking my own life, sometimes I think about the wife, tho. . kidding! No really, just kidding! Seriously, I'm kidding.. Yes, dear, I'll be right there.


----------



## TearyThunder

Well when I this one I thought "Kill or be killed"....So taking that and going with it....If it means I would have to kill someone trying to kill me then I would certainly kill. My life may not mean anything to anyone else but it does to me and I will be danged if I'm gonna let someone take it from me that easily.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I change it up?

How about a question earlier posed..........rather give a gift, or receive a gift?


----------



## TearyThunder

I am a gift giver. I have always been known to spend more on others than myself. However I do loved to be spoiled too.


----------



## mnstrmum

I would rather give a very thoughtful gift beautifully wrapped. The look on the persons face when they receive it always gives me a warm and fuzzy feeling. ( Sappy Yes but true)


----------



## dynoflyer

Agreed, I'm always listening when kids talk about things they'd like to see/do/have. It's usually something that doesn't show up on the Christmas lists. Like, the John Mayer concert tickets my daughter will get on Christmas, not on her list but something she'll love and not expect. I like to give elaborately wrapped presents, too. 

Stay home for Christmas or go away?


----------



## Hella

I would rather stay home for Christmas, a nice cozy and quite celebration with my loved ones. that is my idea of a perfect holiday.


----------



## morgan8586

Bah....Humbug!!!!!


----------



## Bodybagging

would you rather stumble across a freshly mutilated corpse or watch barney reruns?


----------



## Hella

ooh freshly mutilated corpse...definitly! :devil: can't stand Barney


----------



## morgan8586

I'll take the corpse......


----------



## skullboy

corpse(can I play with it for awhile?)


----------



## slimy

How about running across Barney's freshly mutilated corpse?


----------



## Nefarious1

Having a 2 yr old nephew and an 8 month old niece, I would prefer the Barney reruns. I think he's AWESOME for kids. Great morals and values and helps to teach them sharing and love.

I've looked at those websites with dead bodies before and it really freaks me out just thinking I could possibly one day see a bloody corpse. I start to get a panick attack and a bad headache... It's really wierd. 

So yeah... Barney.


----------



## mnstrmum

Hmmm...I guess Barney reruns....but I think it would be sheer torture.....There is something very wrong with Barney and the teletubbies too! I think they have subliminal suggestions built into their skits!


----------



## Bodybagging

OK BARNEY sidenote, I once played Barney for a kids party, the lil bastards were all over me, until I remembered by trusty can of fart spray....... Lets just say that alot of kids will have a interesting memory of barney! (Dont pull Barneys tail, Dont Pull Barneys tail, PFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTT, EWWWW Barney Farted!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would you rather die of a long lasting horrible slowly crippling disease, or be killed in a sudden unexpected accident?


----------



## Hella

sudden unexpected accident. 
I have seen how difficult it is on friends and family with the other, would not want to go thru that myself if given the choice.


----------



## morgan8586

make it quick....I also have seen the slow way with friends and family and I dont want to go that way.


----------



## TearyThunder

Hmmm, this is a tough one. I would most likely say quick and painless however knowing I was going to die from a disease would give me one last chance to do some of the things I have always wanted to do. It's not the pain so much that bothers me but like others have said, it would certainly be having my loved ones have to see me suffer and the pain it would cause them.


----------



## skullboy

trust me give me sudden death.


----------



## Nefarious1

I would take instant death. No muss, no fuss throw me in a burner and spread my ashes, go home and cry for years because I am so missed! haha


----------



## dynoflyer

sudden, spectacular, evening news kind of accident


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well my first time was like falling asleep, kinda warm and peaceful. I would hope the last time is as good.


----------



## Koumajutsu

hmmmm, tough one. I'll have to say make it fast. And make it painless


----------



## slightlymad

fast the faster the better


----------



## dynoflyer

Would you rather come back as a higher or lower lifeform?


----------



## Nefarious1

Without a doubt... HIGHER!

Because although I'm a princess now, I'd rather be the Queen. Muahaha :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Lower....too much stress in the current life. Just give me the fight or flight worries and I'll be good to go.


----------



## dynoflyer

Would you rather make difficult New Year's resolutions that you have a slim chance of keeping? Or would you make easy ones you know you can keep?


----------



## Death's Door

Definitely make easier ones. I feel good when I accomplish what I set out to do instead of the old crash and burn.


----------



## Ghostess

Easier ones, like "I resolve to breathe today."


----------



## morgan8586

give me the easy too!


----------



## Fangs

easy ones for me too.... that way i know i at least have a shot of keeping them LOL :>


----------



## Nefarious1

I just don't make em. I never keep them anyway wether they be hard ones or easy ones. I don't deal well with disappoinment.


----------



## Wildomar

Go for the dificult ones... at least that way you can feel good about having real ambition in life.


----------



## dynoflyer

I look back and am pleased, I don't remember resolving to do any of it though.


----------



## Ghostess

So.. would you rather have a nice quiet easy "sit-behind-a-desk" job/career or a really strenuous physical type job/career?


----------



## ScareShack

i'll take the physical carerr, cant sit all day


----------



## Wildomar

Prefer the physical!


----------



## dynoflyer

I like both. Travel AND sitting at the desk doinking around Haunt Forum


----------



## skullboy

give me the sharp stick in the eye,wait wrong answer,make me work.


----------



## dynoflyer

Cars speeding down your nice, quiet residential street at rush hour to avoid the traffic light on the next corner, would you rather;
A. Ignore them? 
B. Roll a basketball into their path from behind a parked car?
C. Yell, "Slow Down" and flip the bird?
D. Throw a rock through their rear window?
E. Other options?


----------



## Ghostess

Basketball.. definitely......

Not that I have DONE that...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would say other, maybe having a cardboard cutout of a child with another sign stating "this could be your child ,on your street" and place between parked cars. 

a few yrs ago, I threw stones during a construction project. I almost got hit by a semitrailer.


----------



## dynoflyer

The basketball trick works surprisingly well, people jam on the brakes and get really pissed when you smile back at them. Jerks! My neighbor across the street and I take turns rolling the basketball back and forth across the street. 
Cheap entertainment on a Friday after work.:devil:


----------



## Koumajutsu

I'd like to "obtain" a police spike strip for those disrespectful speeders down residential streets 

I'm sure you could imagine the fun


----------



## TearyThunder

I did throw a rock once and busted out a back window of a car that was speeding through the neighborhood I was living in. The idiot was told countless times that the neighborhood would reinforce the speed limit and they found out the hard way. I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## slimy

I'm a yeller, and if something is handy I would throw it. I live on a dead end street, so if they speed through here, they either live here, or are lost. If they live on the street, they will definately be getting a visit from dear ol' slimy. If they are lost, then they have to turn around and come back by my house and I get a second crack at them. 

We don't get a lot of speeders anymore.


----------



## Nefarious1

I've always lived in apartment complexes or on major streets so I don't think that this has ever been a particular concern of mine. Alex and I took a taxi from the T station to his old house in Quincy one time and that guy was a speeder and all I kept thinkin was... Boy! That was fast and cheap! lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would you rather die by drowing or die by being burned alive?


----------



## slimy

I've been on fire before. It sucks. It hurts, yes, but the smell is what got me. Been underwater too long also. Felt like I was going to drown, but always made it to the surface. 

If I had to choose, give me a nice bullet in the head.


----------



## dynoflyer

Drowning in very cold water so you go numb quickly and then just go nighty night.


----------



## Ghostess

Drown, definitely. I don't think I'd like being on fire too much, drowning (as long as you hold your breath until you pass out rather than panic) seems less painful.


----------



## skullboy

Burning sucks!!!!


----------



## dynoflyer

Burning combined with massive explosions could be a spectacular end


----------



## mnstrmum

In my sleep


----------



## morgan8586

both ways suck.......I refuse to choose.


----------



## dynoflyer

Would you rather lay on a beach or go for a hike?


----------



## slimy

I would like to think of myself as a guy who would drink mai-tai's on the beach and soak in some rays. In reality, that much lying around would drive me bonkers. I gots to get movin. Hiking would be a better choice. Even on the beach, volleyball, swimming, frisbee, whatever would be better than just lying there.


----------



## Death's Door

The beach for me. Catching some rays or swimming is all good.


----------



## slightlymad

After the last couple weeks definitly the beach


----------



## morgan8586

give me the beach


----------



## grapegrl

I'll take the hike.


----------



## Ghostess

Aw crap, I don't know if I could make that choice.... I like the beach, so I'll go with that.

Would you rather go sky diving or deep sea diving?


----------



## dynoflyer

There is no good reason to jump out of an airplane in flight, unless it's on fire.
Entering the ocean is entering the food chain, but not at the top.

Tried scuba this summer in Turks & Caicos with the kids, so that one, but I kept looking over my shoulder the whole time.










See Morg, I told you I'd post a picture ;-}

Same question.


----------



## slightlymad

Done both would like to do more diving so diving it is.


Same Question.


----------



## grapegrl

Deep sea diving. In fact, I want to go on one of those great white cage dives.


----------



## Death's Door

Deep sea diving for me. I went snorkeling a few times and just loved it so deep sea diving would definitely be cool.


----------



## mnstrmum

Neither...I have done scuba...but I hate the forced breathing and the 80lbs on my back....but I am in the process of booking a trip to watch people cage dive with the great whites off of the farallon island this September...I prefer not to become lunch meat so I am going to be one of the 6 observers they allow on board.I guess the whites are only there Sept.- Nov. and of course I will be very busy in October. 

So if you were going on this trip...would you get in the cage or stay on the observation deck?


----------



## slimy

I would SOOOO jump in the cage. Just thinking about the awesomeness there. Totally cage, man.


----------



## TearyThunder

I would gladly do both but if given the choice sky diving for me! Been there done it and yes it's as good a sex!


----------



## dynoflyer

So, sex for you is a lot of wind, a sudden jerk at the end and gone in 60 seconds? Stick with scuba, it lasts longer


----------



## Ghostess

Put me in the cage. I wanna be where the action is!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Hmmm, jumping out of a boat,
or jumping out of a plane....
AHHHHHHH, I dont think so.
Doesnt anyone just go to Disneyland anymore?


----------



## dynoflyer

We were just there for New Years, I like scuba better. Even with sharks.


----------



## turtle2778

I think id rather jump out of a plane...i cant swim...


----------



## Ghostess

Okay- new question: would you rather eat raw fish or raw chicken if you HAD to choose because it means starving?


----------



## dynoflyer

Okay, I'll bite. Fish; oysters, caviar & sushi is pretty good stuff, starving or not. 

What movie gave you nightmares or scared you the most when you were a kid?


----------



## mnstrmum

Salems Lot......the scene where the little boy vampire is floating outside of the window......tapping on it...and the kid (who is in bed) gets woken up by this....eeeek this scene still gives my the shivers!
Does anyone remember this scene????


----------



## Ghostess

Don't remember that scene... 

Now back on track... would you rather be stuck in an elevator with Barney or the Teletubbies?


----------



## slimy

I don't have any kids... But my nephew used to watch Barney. He is quite big and would take up a LOT of the elevator.

I've never seen the Teletubbies, but aren't they the ones with the TVs in their stomachs? If so, my vote would be the Teletubbies so when you got bored waiting for someone to rescue you, you could just flip on the stomach and catch up on 'Earl' and the 'Office'.

Stuck in an elevator with a TV wouldn't really be all that bad. Definately the Teletubbies.


----------



## turtle2778

Ok slimy i knew ya was crazy. 

Would you rather show up to work naked or tell your boss you just slept with his/her spouse???


----------



## Ghostess

I'd rather tell the boss I slept with his/her spouse. It'd be a lie, but I'd rather do that than show up anywhere naked..lol

Would you rather lose your sense of hearing or sight?


----------



## scareme

Since I'm half deaf anyway I'll have to go with hearing. I'd hate not ever seeing another Halloween, not hearing one I guess I could manage.

Would you rather tell someone the have a booger in their nose or food in their teeth?


----------



## Ghostess

Food in their teeth. I tried telling my husband he had a booger in his nose while we were in Home Depot, and he just couldn't get the darn thing (he was trying to be discreet), then he accused me of trying to play a joke on him and was all paranoid. It was hilarious, I laughed very hard and people were looking at us.. hehehe...

Would you rather be TOLD you have a booger hangin' out or a big green thing in your teeth?


----------



## slightlymad

For god sakes somebody tell me!:zombie: 

Same question.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Tell me!
Nuthin worse than finding out hours later...

Same Question.


----------



## BobC

What the heck leave it hang there it gives you character, like no one else on the planet walks around with a cliff hanger like everyone else has perfect noses!
j/k give me a tissue and get that boogie out.

Same Question?


----------



## Big Howlin

*Yeah nobody likes a car parked halfway outside of the garage.
Tell me.*

_Would you rather have brain surgery while awake or heart surgery while awake?_


----------



## slightlymad

Brain surgery there isnt much left anyhow.

Same question


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

eewwww what if the green thing in your teeth is the boogie you had hanging from your nose?

Anyway... I 'd chose brain surgery as there is a good possibility that I have no heart

same *?*


----------



## Ghostess

Brain surgery, Isn't that how they do it anyway, with you wide awake so they know if they screw up?

Same question


----------



## TwistedDementia

Heart surgery! So I can get some prop idea's and if I don't make it I can always haunt them!

Same question one more time?


----------



## Death's Door

Brain surgery awake. That way I can request certain things be put in and have certain things left and/or taken out.

Question: Would you jump from a building if needed to or jump from a plane?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I think it would be alot more scenic from the plane and last a little longer and if your lucky you'll be over water and have a better chance at suvival.

Same question.


----------



## slimy

What does "if needed" mean? Would I jump out "if needed"? What would the "need" be? The "need" for more beer?!?!?! In that case, Hell yeah I'd jump. I can't really think of other "needs" that would justify the jump. 

Would you rather lose a toe or a finger?


----------



## GothicCandle

a toe.

have your hand smashed by a closeing car door or have it get smashed by a hammer?


----------



## scareme

Probabaly a hammer.

Kissed on the lips by your toothless aunt who chain smokes or your mother-in law?


----------



## slimy

My mother in law is hot. No question here.

Would you rather diet or exercise to lose wieght?


----------



## morgan8586

diet


Ever have your house broken into?


----------



## slimy

An hour before you typed that last night, my best friend in the world had a break in. They got his TV, his comp., digital camera, TV from his car, misc. electronics. So... the big question is : Morgan, what were you doing last night before you typed that question?

Ever loaned something to your neighbor and never had it returned?


----------



## slimy

Woops. This is would you rather. OH well, wrong category. 

Would you rather have a friend tell you bad news, or hear it from a disinterested third party?


----------



## Ghostess

Disinterested third party, I don't like it when someone thinks that they need to console me. 


Would you rather be stranded on an island alone or be lost in a desert with a group of people from work?


----------



## slightlymad

On the island alone.

Would you rather drive to work or ride a train. (just assume the train is available)


----------



## TwistedDementia

Drive... you know, control freak thing, HA HA.

If you dropped something important that you had to get, would you rather drop it into a the toilet of a outhouse or a lion cage?


----------



## slightlymad

Lion Cage They can always be distracted with meat


would you rather clean up after the lions or jackels?


----------



## slimy

Done both, lions usually go in the same general spot. Much easier for cleaning.

would you rather have one great looking prop or several crappy looking ones.


----------



## TwistedDementia

One great one, so it will keep'um coming back

would you rather have no props or no 1 TOT


----------



## slimy

Props are for me, screw the TOT'ers. Gimme props anyday.

would you rather have rain or just cold on halloween night?


----------



## Ghostess

Cold would be a nice change from the 90° and 90% humidity here in lovely Florida.

Same question.


----------



## Death's Door

Cold weather on Halloween night is the best. That crisp in the air makes it. Everyone is out TOTing and sometimes the costumes can be hot when running from house to house.

Same question.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Cold. Rain keeps people away and sometimes causes problems with props


----------



## scareme

Defintely cold, rain it ruff on props.

When is the best time to tell spouse about how much you spent on props?


----------



## slimy

Tell spouses??!?!??! Are you insane woman? Then again ( since MY wife reads this) All of MY props are FREE. Back me up here, guys. Guys? C'mon people. Anybody?!?!

Would you rather tell spouse how much you spend or fight the North Korean Army by yourself?


----------



## Ghostess

I would tell my husband since he spends a ton of money on his RC helis and planes. It evens out I think...

Same question.


----------



## 1031fan

well from someone without a spouse to someone with a spouse...sux to be you!

in reference to the saw movies...would you rather die by the reverse bear trap in the jaw mechenism or the iron maiden mechenism?


----------



## slightlymad

Iron maiden always liked that one

Would you rather or buy your centerpeice prop


----------



## scareme

If you are asking buy or make they both have there good points. If you make, no one else has one like yours. But some of my homemade looks homemade so if I buy the quality is better. Tuff question.

Same question.


----------



## Ghostess

Make. Same question


----------



## slightlymad

Make

How often do you modify the props that you buy?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Every year!

Would you rather have a clown room or a crime scene room?


----------



## 1031fan

good question - (although id want both) well if were just going on rooms themselves and not worrying about a theme id go with the clowns - soo many people are mortally afraid of them - so much to the point that several people asked if there was clowns in my haunt and they said they wouldnt go in if there was - and the look of panic and tears in their eyes let me know they MEANT it.

would you rather have a butcher room or an autopsy room?


----------



## Ghostess

Autopsy room

Would you rather be rich or be smart?


----------



## 1031fan

well considering if your smart you have a good chance of becoming rich and if your rich it doesn't mean youll become smart by any means - id choose be smart

would you rather know how you will die or not know?


----------



## Ghostess

Hmm... I hate surprises, but that is one time I'd prefer to be in the dark about something. I'll take not knowing, that way I wouldn't be always looking over my shoulder or overly cautious.

Same question


----------



## slimy

Every male in my family ( Grandfather, father, uncles, etc...) has died of cancer before they hit 30. I thought that was going to be MY fate as well. So I lived my life in a way that let me experience most everything I wanted. Now that 30 came and went, and I realized I have a chance to grow old...... I never would have had the life I've had if I didn't want to get it all in. Knowing is better.

What is velocity of a coconut laden swallow?


----------



## Ghostess

European or African?

Hey, waitacottonpickin'minute........ this ain't the questions thread!


----------



## scareme

Since the question seems to still be death, I'd rather not know.

Would you rather use small, med or large skulls in your props?


----------



## skeletonowl

medium. Good size, not to big, not to small


----------



## scareme

I've been using small 3" on quite a few of my props lately. Kind of fill in work.

On Halloween, would you rather have a few close friends over, or hundreds of strangers?


----------



## Spooklights

Considering all the candy we buy, I'd rather have hundreds of strangers. 

Do you prefer real pumpkins for your Jack-O-Lanterns, or the fake ones?


----------



## slimy

I now I'm going to get crap for this, but I like the fake ones. They don't rot, less messy, etc.... I know they are not popular on this board, because they don't bring back the feeling you got when you were a kid. Give me ease of use any day.

Same question: would you rather use fake or real JOL's?


----------



## Spookkid

Fake ones, they are reusable.

Would you rather jump of a bridge or a cliff? (Hard question.)


----------



## slimy

Gimme a bridge. One with water underneath it. Who knows, maybe I'll make it. 

Would you rather have a ton of people standing around "helping" you with your haunt, or just do it all yourself?


----------



## Spookkid

Do it myself, the others just screw it up, only I know how to do it correctly.

Would you rather buy a hearse, or this thing from Scare Factory?


----------



## TwistedDementia

A hearse, that looks like its for fun, I want to scare the crap out of people!

If givin the choice,would you rather have someone cut off a limb or cut it off your self?

I think that saw movie is fresh on the brain!


----------



## turtle2778

Someone else...cuz that would hurt and i would have to kill them later. I cant plot to kill myself because it takes too much time figureing out how to outsmart me .

Would you rather get a punch in the head or gut??


----------



## skeletonowl

hmm gut. If i get hit in the head it triggers angry me and I usually go crazy and hurt people. Don't know why...

Would you rather be a lycan or vampire?


----------



## TwistedDementia

oops
lycan? Vampire... maybe

Would you rather scare a kid or adult to tears?

This should be interesting.


----------



## slimy

Since you didn't answer skeletonowl's question, I'm going to assume that you are a vampire.

Now, on to your question, Making a grown man cry would be music to my ears. 

Same question.


----------



## RavenLunatic

adult of course lol


----------



## turtle2778

Who wouldnt love to make an adult cry. Kids are too easy.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

lycan or vampire - Vampire but only if I retained my soul

Would you rather be yourself or someone else?


----------



## Adam I

Me,Myself and I - I know their bad habits

Same question


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

myself - I get what I want that way

Would you rather be on Fear Factor or Big Brother?


----------



## slimy

Feed me some BUGS. I'm a Fear Factor wannabe.


When you get the munchies do you prefer something sweet to something salty?


----------



## Lilly

Salty if drinking

Would you rather have spiders crawl on you or be in a pit of snakes?


----------



## slimy

I likey the snakes. Spiders are fun, too. But for me it's the snakes. 


Would you rather build a prop from scratch or remodel an existing one?


----------



## Adam I

Build it from scratch.

Would you rather by a prop or build it?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Buy it.
The props I have made, have the tendency to come to life and leave home.
They never call or write.
I dont know why,but they do.
Wait ,I did get a postcard from Clarklake once....hmmmm...

Same question:
Buy it or Build it?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

build it, always cheaper

Even though we're all haunters, and not much could scare us, what would freak you out more, seeing someone die, or coming back from the dead?


----------



## Big Howlin

Ive seen the dead before, worked in a hospital and a funeral home. Seeing somebody die.... It would haunt me forever. I couldn't handle it. 

Seeing somebody come back from the dead would just be an adventure. lol
Right...same Q:


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Same question?


----------



## AzKittie74

I've seen someone die and it freaked me out!! don't ever wanna see that again!

Would you rather lose a arm or a leg? (horrible I know but will make you think!)


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

I'd go with the arm, that way I could add a hook! 

Who would you rather have as a mom: Morticia Adams or Lily Munster?


----------



## Adam I

That's a tuff one, but Lily Munster just something about her.

Same Question


----------



## ScareShack

lilly munster!
same ?


----------



## mnstrmum

Morticia Adams...My husband thinks she's HOT!

If you had the opportunity to sit down and have a cocktail/coffee and talk to any world leader, movie star, anyone famous or infamous, living or dead WHO would you choose to meet?


----------



## Adam I

Nikola Tesla

If you had the opportunity to sit down and have a cocktail/coffee and talk to any world leader, movie star, anyone famous or infamous, living or dead WHO would you choose to meet?


----------



## slimy

Morticia Adams IS hot.

But I would share a beer with the Crocodile hunter. Really. 

Same question


----------



## Big Howlin

Lily because Morticia looks freaky in bed and I dont want to get freaky with my mom.

Who would you rather date? A Grave digger or an Embalmer?


----------



## AzKittie74

embalmer, grave diggers are always alittle mental and scary looking hahahah right?

would you rather go to dracula's castle (Romania) or hawaii?


----------



## Big Howlin

geee lemme think....umm Haw...NOT.

Dracs castle (which is for sale BTW).

Same Q:


----------



## slimy

What's in Hawaii other than beautiful beaches, luaus, fruity drinks, gorgeous scenery, world class resorts and some really hot people. Take all of away and what have you got? What the hell am I saying?!?!?!?!?

Would you rather be famous, or related to someone famous?


----------



## ScareShack

well i wouldnt want to be famous, thats for sure, so I quess related.

Would u rather go to a fancy resturant for dinner and a movie, or bbq some food and have a camp fire?


----------



## spideranne

95% of the time home cooked food and a camp fire, but every once in a while I want the living large feeling of going out someplace fancy.

Would you rather make a phone call or receive a phone call?


----------



## Big Howlin

*Im not the type who likes to receive so Ill call.*

Same Q:


----------



## AzKittie74

I'd rather make the call, that way I know that the person on the other end is someone I WANT to talk to hahaha

be in a picture or take the picture?


----------



## slimy

Take a picture. I go out of my way to not be in the party photos.

Take a pic or be in a pic?


----------



## Big Howlin

Take. Its what I love doin. But I miss being in them...Im gonna be forgotten about cause nobody takes pics of me.  :,(

*Steven King or Dean Koontz?*


----------



## mnstrmum

Take a picture....


----------



## AzKittie74

I love them both!! that is a hard Q! Stephen was my 1st love but Dean is amazing.

Same Q:


----------



## slimy

I never learned to read......

Would you rather have more money or more time?


----------



## Adam I

Can't I have both  ok more time.

Would you rather have more money or more time?


----------



## AzKittie74

I also would choose both but if I had to right now I would choose money but I'm sure the day I die I'll say time...


Would you rather be a werewolf or a vampire?


----------



## Big Howlin

vampire.

white, milk or dark chocolate?


----------



## AzKittie74

I only eat chocolate during the holidays so alittle of all ;O) but white is my all time fav.


would you rather be done with prop making early or the excitement of finishing at the last minute?


----------



## slimy

The last minute thing is what halloween is all about. 


Would you rather decorate your own home, or haunt somebody else's?


----------



## AzKittie74

can I be dead when I haunt theirs??hehe

I'd rather do mine


Same Q:


----------



## Adam I

Decorate my own home and I'll haunt it later.

Would you rather decorate your own home, or haunt somebody else's?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Totally my own...it may sound narcissistic but I want my haunt to be MY haunt.

Which do you prefer: scary old hag or creepy old witch?


----------



## AzKittie74

I'm going with creepy old witch

Same Q:


----------



## Adam I

Creepy old witch.

Which do you prefer: Mummy or Wolfman


----------



## Lagrousome

Mummy...definately
Would you rather hand out the candy or take your kids TOT-ing?


----------



## Adam I

That's a tough one tahe the kid TOT-ing and see other displays or pass out candy and possable scare some TOT's

Pass out candy , we will be driveing around and looking at other people's display.

Same question


----------



## AzKittie74

Well I love to run up and down the street with the kids and see them enjoy my favorite day so take them TOTing.


boxers or breifs? haha can't think of anything scary ;O)


----------



## Adam I

briefs

WTH:
Same Question


----------



## mnstrmum

Neither.. thongs





M&M's or snickers bars?


----------



## Adam I

M&M's Dark

Same question


----------



## AzKittie74

snickers

make a cake or order one?


----------



## turtle2778

Order definately unless i can get someone ELSE to make me that cake. I love homemade chocolate cake.


Homecooked Meal or Dining Out


----------



## mnstrmum

I'd rather make it...but I never have time so I always order it.


----------



## Adam I

Home cooked meal, but it usually is out.

Chocolate or white Cake?


----------



## turtle2778

CHocolate cake and with chocolate frosting preferably.

Store bought costume or homemade??


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Homemade- more creative

carbonated or non-carbonated?


----------



## turtle2778

carbonated

same ?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

carbonated

rather act in tv series or film?


----------



## scareme

Film

How about you?


----------



## Adam I

Film 

Same question


----------



## Sickie Ickie

tv series

same question


----------



## turtle2778

film

Same Question


----------



## mnstrmum

Film
Same ?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Film. Same?*


----------



## UFO8MyCow

Film
Same ?


----------



## AzKittie74

Film I guess.

120 degree summers or snowy winters?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

snowy winters. I hate snow, but can always layer up. With 120 deg days, you can't take off your skin.

same


----------



## Revenant

snowy winter. Overheated is inescapable agony, cold can be insulated against.

Would you rather get an extravagant gift from someone you openly despise, or get stiffed & snubbed by a loved one?


----------



## AzKittie74

Well this is a good one!
I think I'll have to say snubbed by a loved one. I am more a giver than a taker so I wouldn't dwell on it to much, but to be given something from someone I dislike would bug me for along time!

same Q:


----------



## Don Givens

I will take the highroad and accept the extravagant gift with a smile and say I'm sorry I didn't get you anything because you are a dick. 


paper or plastic?


----------



## scareme

Paper, I know it kills trees, but I hate plastic.

Would you rather recieve a bouquet of roses or Lillies?


----------



## Don Givens

Black roses - for my haunt of course.

Do you prefer to pay with paper or plastic?


----------



## scareme

If I pay with plastic I spend to much. It doesn't seem like I'm spending that much if I don't see the bill.

Would you rather have a nail sticking in your foot or your hand?


----------



## Don Givens

I have ten nails sticking in both my hands and feet right now and it doesn't bother me a bit  But if I had to add an extra one, I suppose I would prefer it in the hand since it doesn't have to bear any weight.

The straight route or the scenic route?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scenic route, unless I really have to be somewhere.


Would you rather undergo surgery with full anesthesia or just a local?


----------



## Don Givens

Local for minor surgery. For major surgery, knock my ass out.

How do you like you iced tea, sweetened or unsweetened?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not actually a big fan of iced tea, but if I do drink any, it's unsweetened.

Would you rather have a shot of Bailey's Irish Cream or a shot of Captain Morgan Private Stock in your coffee?


----------



## Don Givens

Bailey's.

Obviously, most of us are too busy to travel in the fall, but if you did have the time would you prefer a trip to the ocean or the mountains?


----------



## Spooky1

Mountains in the fall, to see the foliage turn

A vacation where you're busy doing things or peace and quiet and relaxing


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

peace quite and relaxing

Would you rather
have 15 nails hammered into your tongue, or 
have your saliva permanently transmuted to urine?


----------



## Don Givens

Tough question .... I guess it would depend on the size of the nails and whether the urine would be my own or that of a diseased transient but more than likely I'd take the nails in the tongue then get some medical attention.

Would you prefer to spend your quiet,peaceful, relaxing vacation in the Dungeon Room pounding nails into someone's tongue or Dr Mengele Room rerouting the bladder from the uretha to the salivary glands?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'd rather do the rerouting thing - pounding nails is SO mundane


Would you rather rappel down a cliff or skydive out of a plane?


----------



## Don Givens

I have always wanted to sky dive, I have never wanted to dangle on a string over sharp jagged rocks.

Steak or lobster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lobster - I'll take seafood over meat any day.

Would you rather change your tire on a muddy road or perform open brain surgery blindfolded?


----------



## ededdeddy

Change the tire...I don't want to kill someone


Would you rather get hit in the ribs with a baseball bat or kicked in the privates with a steel toed boot


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yikes!
umm...i guess ribs

Would you rather
Meet the Beatles, or 
eat beetle meat?


----------



## ededdeddy

Meet the Beatles

Eat something that you knew you were going to have a violent reaction to or stung by 39 jellyfish


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

violent reaction 


have a foot long eyelash you can never pluck, or 
an earlobe the size of a basketball?


----------



## ededdeddy

Eyelash...can comb it over 

Be trapped in a coffin with a corpse or have on extra large boots, that you can't take off, with rats inside them


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

rats i guess haha

slide down a 50 foot razor blade into a vat of alcohol, or
suck all the snot out of a dog's nose until its head caves in?


----------



## ededdeddy

dog snot


a pipe through the chest so someone can see all the way through and live or a fish hook in both butt checks and suspended from the ceiling


----------



## Don Givens

fish hooks


A date from hell with your ex or your eyes pecked out by a flock of angry birds.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the ex


Admit that you once commited a horrible crime, do the time in prison, and get on with your life, or never admit it to anyone, live an honest life from then on, and deal with the guilt?


----------



## Don Givens

Live an honest life and deal with it.

Fly or sail from NY to London


----------



## ededdeddy

fly

Get attacked by a bear or a chimp


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

jeez i guess a chimp maybe i'd have a chance of fighting it off

Drink a shot of yak spit, or a teaspoon of snail slime?


----------



## ededdeddy

Yuck...yak spit


Fall off the roof and get your ear caught on the rain gutter or fall safely roll over and get hit with a board full of nails in the face


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ear to the gutter

Be trapped in an elevator with wet dogs or with three fat men with bad breath?


----------



## ededdeddy

wet dog

fungus covered gym socks to nose or mouth


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

mouth

Snort half a shaker of pepper or a live bee?


----------



## ededdeddy

pepper

chug a bottle of tabasco sauce or bottle of chew spit


----------



## Don Givens

Tabasco

Out run a lion in the 100 yard dash, (you get a 30 yard head start but you are wearing a jogging suit freshly soaked in goat blood) or jog around the block with a rabid skunk in your shorts.


----------



## ededdeddy

Skunk..Sure I stink but at least I'm alive...


Run a huddle race over thumbtacks with no shoes or roller blade on a 1 inch beam over a tank of sharks


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

tank of sharks

Immerse your naked body in a bathtub of cockroaches or dive nakes head first into a pool of tobacco spit?


----------



## scareme

cockroaches

car back over your foot or hand caught in a closed car door?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll go with the car door on the hand since I've actually had that happen and know what to expect.

Wax on or wax off?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

wax off

Eat a shot glass full of live wasps, or eat a shot glass?


----------



## scareme

eat a shot glass

just do it or just say no


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

just say no

dayquil or nyquil


----------



## rottincorps

dayquil


...get caught cheating on your taxes or get caught cheating


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

taxes

Would you rather try and survive in the city you currently live in fighting off velociraptors, or zombies?


----------



## ededdeddy

Zombies:zombie:...I read the book I know what to do

Peirce you ears or your tongue with a stapler


----------



## Don Givens

Ears

Ask Mike Tyson "what's up with the face paint, Pocahontas" or tell a police officer "I'd like to polish your pistol, if you know what I mean".


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ededdeddy said:


> Zombies:zombie:...I read the book I know what to do
> 
> Peirce you ears or your tongue with a stapler


i read it too! it was awesome

i would raterh tell that to a police officer...theres a chance hed be down and then you be in trouble

would you rather
Write the worst book in history or record the worst song in history?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Record the worst song in history - people get cult followings for that


Walk across a hot sandy beach barefoot or jump into an ice cold pool of water


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

sandy beach i gues lol

Own a ski lodge or a surf camp


----------



## ededdeddy

surf camp

eat someone's pet goldfish in front of them or run over their cat


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

eat a goldfish

Not be able to talk or hear for one day?


----------



## ededdeddy

talk, try not to do that anyway...gets me trouble

Papercut between toes or corner of mouth


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

corner of the mouth

Meet an alien visitor or travel to outer space?


----------



## ededdeddy

meet an alien

be stalked by Jason or Freddy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

jason

Live in Antarctica or Death Valley?


----------



## ededdeddy

Antarctica

Be tied naked to an ant hill or rafting in West Virginia al a Deliverence


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ah geez

is there a door number 3? ants i guess

End hunger or hatred


----------



## ededdeddy

Hatred

fight Bruce Lee or Jet Li


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

bruce lee

Get free chocolate for one year or free potatoes forever?


----------



## ededdeddy

Potatoes

Lose a leg or arm


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

leg

Would you rather drink 1 gallon of ketchup or 1 gallon of mustard


----------



## scareme

Mustard

Would you rather work at a job you don't like or be unemployed?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

work at a job i hate

Would you rather have 500 tarantualas crawling in your house or 1000 crickets jumping around your room?


----------



## scareme

tarantualas, they're not that bad really

Would you rather drive a new car with a big dent in it or a older car in great shape?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

old car
59 cadillac convertable...wooo

Would you rather have a third leg or a third arm?


----------



## Spooky1

Third arm (I could make 50% more props then) 

Would you rather have wings to fly or gills to breath under water


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gills to breathe underwater - that way I couldn't drown and I wouldn't have to change my wardrobe to accommodate wings.


Give an unrehearsed speech in front of a crowd or sing for the American Idol judges?


----------



## Don Givens

Give an unrehearsed speech to the American Idol judges pointing out all of their flaws.

Live on a tight budget and live in society or be stranded on a deserted island of paradise with vast amounts of treasure, food, and other resources but no hope of ever being rescued.


----------



## ededdeddy

Tight Budget

River dance in a viper pit or do the worm through cow manure


----------



## Spooky1

Worm, cow poop washes off

Dominant or submissive


----------



## ededdeddy

Submissive

Get shot with an arrow through the hand or try to swallow a sword


----------



## Don Givens

Hand.

Get "pantsed" by your favorite player while singing the national anthem at a nationally televised sporting event or make love to a super model in a field of poison ivy?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

arrow

Would you rather meet the Jonas Brothers or meet Miley Cyrus?


----------



## scareme

Rather not either, but since I have to pick one, Miley, since there is only one of her.

Slow dance with Cloris Leachman or Simon Cowel?


----------



## Spooky1

Don's got skipped

1) Super Model, then a bath in calamine lotion :winkvil: (of course that just fantasizing since I'm very happily married and would never really do anything like that to Roxy) 

2) Frau Blücher - Cloris has a sense of humor

Chased by rabid pit bulls or Leatherface with a chainsaw


----------



## Don Givens

Pit Bulls

Run the Daytona 500 from the pole position in a beat up old Rambler with a trunk full of explosives or trapped in an elevator for 72 hours with Starr Jones, Simon Cowel, Tom Cruise, Paris Hilton, Flav-a-Flav, several screaming kids, and two people who were on their way to see their doctor for help with their incontinence problem.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

stuck in the elevator...make some good conversation

not be able to sleep for 2 weeks not be able to eat for a month


----------



## Don Givens

Not be able to sleep for two weeks - would make for some interesting conversation too.

Tell your boss they have an odor problem or tell a biker his long hair makes him look like a sissy.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i'd love to tell mike foley of jcpenney in temecula california he has an oder problem.

Have a unibrow? 
Or 
Buck teeth?


----------



## scareme

unibrow, cheaper to fix

wear running shows or dress shoes


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

dress shoes

get slapped in the face or punched in the stomach


----------



## ededdeddy

Punched in stomach

Have rabid beavers chewing on your armpit hairs while you walk across a log over a volcano or be trapped in an elevator with the worst mimes in the world ( they talk and won't stop)


----------



## Don Givens

The mimes and of course I would only answer them in mime.

Walk barefoot down a flight of stairs full of tacks or boil up Shaq's game clothes and shoes then drink the broth.


----------



## ededdeddy

walk down the stairs

Slapshot from Zdeno Chara ( 105 mph frozen solid rubber puck) to the chest or jump rope in a pit full of rattlesnakes


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

goodlord haha i guess the puck since theres no venom involved



would you rather: 
Fly when you fart? 
OR 
Pee every time you laugh?!


----------



## Don Givens

I've always wanted to fly: I've never wanted to pee myself

Throw water on a hornets nest or throw water on Pittsburgh Steelers


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

throw water on a hornets nest is fun...nothing like a good adrenaline rush

Lick 500 payphones, or 2 public resroom toilet seats?


----------



## ededdeddy

500 payphones...germs from someones mouth..Ew..Germs from people's backsides

Declaw a wild mountain lion or brush an apes teeth


----------



## TheEvilSquire

Paprika!


----------



## RoxyBlue

ededdeddy said:


> 500 payphones...germs from someones mouth..Ew..Germs from people's backsides
> 
> Declaw a wild mountain lion or brush an apes teeth


Brush an ape's teeth - he might find it amusing and go along with it.

(P.S. Actually, toilet seats tend to have fewer germs than most surfaces, and the human mouth is a hotbed of bacteria).

I'm not sure what to make of the "paprika" comment:googly:

Would you rather go for a ride inside your washing machine or your clothes dryer?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

dryer

Be eaten by ants? 
OR 
Be eaten by lions?


----------



## ededdeddy

Lions...the quicker the better

hit you toe or your thumb with a hammer


----------



## Don Givens

Thumb. Done it a million times already.

Have to be rescued by the Fire Department because you superglued your hand to your workbench or because you're up on your roof and afraid to climb down the ladder.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd say the ladder thing - a much more likely scenario and less embarrassing than glueing yourself to a workbench.

Would you rather shovel snow with a spoon or rake leaves with a fork?


----------



## ededdeddy

use the spoon

be stuck on the floor like a turtle on its back or locked in the bathroom when the fire department shows up


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

locked in the bathroom

Would you rather
survive a nuclear war only to become the podiatrist to a race of mutants, or 
smell the cheese?


----------



## ededdeddy

podiatrist

be able to turn invisible but can only be that way for 30 seconds or be able to read minds but you must be touching the person and you smell like sulfur


----------



## RoxyBlue

Turn invisible for 30 seconds. I don't think I really want to know what most people are thinking


Shave with an old dull razor or rip the hair out with wax strips


----------



## ededdeddy

Shave with the razor


Be able to fly but only when you fart or be able to climb surfaces but you have to sneeze on them first your snot is the substance that keep you sticking to the wall


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

fly

Make out with your unknown long lost brother/sister 
Make out with a man you thought was a woman


----------



## ededdeddy

man that's hard..unknown I guess

have your feet nailed to the wall above your head or have your tongue stuck to a toilet that people continue to use


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ugh haha feet nailed i guess but still how horrible would that be

Be stuck on a desert island alone

OR 

Be stuck on a desert island with your worst enemy


----------



## ededdeddy

with enemy 

Stcuk on desert island with a zombie or mummy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

zombie

we could have some fun


Would you rather be blind or be deaf?


----------



## ededdeddy

deaf


Would rather have a staple in your fore head or butt cheek


----------



## RoxyBlue

butt - a little more padding there


Would you rather have a rotting corpse or a giant slug as a dance partner?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

would you rather during a zombie attack be with other people or by yourself


----------



## Bloodhound

Myself

would you rather hang out with Jeff or find his old stockings?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean FE, yes? Answer is hang out with Jeff.


be the model for one of Ralph Lauren's creations or one of Dave the Dead's?


----------



## Bloodhound

Dave of the dead of course. and yes FE.

be a moderator or hang out on the forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hang on the Forum - I'm sure being a moderator can sometimes be a pain in the butt.

I'll ask this one again, since it got missed:

Would you rather have a rotting corpse or a giant slug as a dance partner?


----------



## Spooky1

Corpse (slugs are terrible dancers)

Would you rather be buried alive or eaten alive by Fire ants


----------



## scareme

eaten by fire ants

Would you rather got to bed at 6 pm, getting up for wark at 2am-or go to sleep at 6 am, just having got off work?


----------



## ededdeddy

GO to sleep a 6 AM...I'm lucky if I get to bed that early...I love third shift


work alot of days in row to get alot of days off together or work a couple then have off one or two and so on


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

work alot of days

Have each finger cut off 
Have your nose cut off


----------



## ededdeddy

nose

Lose a toe or an eye


----------



## RoxyBlue

Toe - I need all the eyesight I can get


break the bank or break wind


----------



## ededdeddy

break the bank

dance on tv and rip one so the camera picks it up and EYERYONE can hear or pick a fight with a black belt


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

rip one on tv

having a puke attack while on a date 
having the really horrible diarrehea on a date


----------



## ededdeddy

puke

Date someone with one leg or one arm


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

one leg
date soneone with no arms or no legs


----------



## ededdeddy

No Legs

NO tongue or no hair


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

no hair. haha

date someone who couldnt ssay the word "haunt"
or date someone who couldnt say te word "halloween"


----------



## ededdeddy

couldn't say Halloween

Have your hand stitched to someone you can't stand or head stitched to someone you like


----------



## Don Givens

Hand stiched to someone I don't like. I'm sure we'd learn to get along. On the other hand someone you like is probably going to get very tired of you having you attached to them like that. Strange the way that works but that has always been my experience. 

Trip and fall while accepting an award. Cut the cheese during an important business meeting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trip and fall while accepting an award. If I made it look painful enough, I might earn some sympathy


bungee jump into a pool of hungry sharks or swim through a stream full of hungry piranha


----------



## Monk

bungee jump into the shark pool


get hit by a train or crash in a plane


----------



## Don Givens

I am a big fan of "Lost" so plane crash

Having to put up with an obnoxious idiot or realizing that you are the obnoxious idiot


----------



## Monk

I put up with obnoxious idiots almost daily, it would kill me to find out that I am one of them!


...live forever but alone or die young


----------



## Don Givens

Live forever .... because only the good die young :laughvil:

Classis Monty Python or Classic Saturday Night Live


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tough call, but I'll go with classic SNL


Would you rather run the Ministry of Silly Walks or sell Bass-o-Matics for a living?


----------



## Monk

Monty Python


would you rather swim the English Channel or climb Everest (naked)


----------



## ededdeddy

run the Ministry of Silly Walks (naked)

stick a goldfish up your nose or a snake


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

snake...

would you rather have to crawl for the rest of your life or neverbe able to consume your favorite food


----------



## Don Givens

Never be able to have my favorite food. I love Crab Legs but not enough to crawl on my belly like a crab to get em.

Would you rather be born with a tail or birthmarks that look like a target on your face.


----------



## Dixie

Egads, I would go for the birthmarks... would hate having to cut holes in the backs of all of my shorts.

Rather be reborn as a cat, or a dog?


----------



## ededdeddy

Dog

Dance with a smelly person or a grabby person


----------



## Dixie

Depends on who the grabby person is, wouldnt it??  But I will roll the dice, and choose grabby. A girl can alway slap the crap out of someone, but a smell just can't be beaten off.

Would you rather take a cruise or a hike?


----------



## Don Givens

I would prefer a cruise, even though everybody usually tells me to take a hike instead.

Fall into a big container of neon pink dye and have to be that color till it wore off or unknowly drive your car around for a week after your friends have put a bumper sticker on it that says "wave if you think the driver is a tool"


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate pink, so I'll go with the bumper sticker. 


Sleep for one night in a bed filled with roaches (the insect kind) or snakes?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

snakes

would you rather watch a movie you hate once everyday for the rest of your or never watch a movie again


----------



## Dixie

Never watch a movie again. Repetition makes me batty. Speaking of batty.....

Stuck in a cave with bats, or the dreaded mass of roaches?


----------



## Don Givens

Roaches I guess. Living with bats would be very dangerous as you could contact rabies or suffer a fatal lung infection by breating in the Guano Dust. The roaches on the other hand would provide a great source of protein.

Meet the President or your favorite entertainer.


----------



## ededdeddy

President

have someone cut off your toes with a steak knife or do it yourself with a chainsaw.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'd rather do it myself.


Learn to river dance or belly dance?


----------



## ededdeddy

river dance

step on a cactus or step on something squishy with no shoes on


----------



## GothicCandle

squishy, as long as it wasn't alive.

Dance naked or in the rain?


----------



## ededdeddy

Don't care would do either

take a spear to the back or a railroad spike to the stomach


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

spear i have a feeling it wouldnt go in as far as a spike

lost in the the desert or lost in the jungle


----------



## ededdeddy

jungle

by yourself on a boat or plane


----------



## RoxyBlue

By myself on a boat, preferably a little fishing style kayak.


Would you rather participate in a jousting tournament or a WWF wrestling tournament?


----------



## Don Givens

Wearing a suit of armor and riding a horse is more appealing to me than wearing a speedo and wrestling with sweaty men so I'm gonna say Jousting Tourney.

Standed on an island with a grumpy old man or a Jahovah's Witness.


----------



## ededdeddy

I'm cool with either

Dance the bunny hop with some wrestlers or wrestle with some bunnies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dancing the bunny hop with the wrestlers would be funnier. The bunnies might bite.


Skinny dip in an icy cold lake or run across hot coals.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

run across hot coals

never listen to music again or never play music again


----------



## dubbax3

Since I dont play music I'll go with that one.

Play leap frog with a unicorn or bigfoot?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bigfoot - I don't think I can leap high enough to avoid the sharp deadly horn.


Wear shoes that are too tight or a corset that's too tight?


----------



## ededdeddy

Shoes...I hope I never have to wear a corset

wear tight shirt or tight pants


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

shirt

eat someones bloody boogers or rotten toe nails


----------



## ededdeddy

toe nails .. slimy would be to hard

eat a scab of your own or a band aid from some else


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

my own scab

eat a worm or a gold fish....you have to chew


----------



## ededdeddy

worm

eat a roach or millipede you dont chew but it has to be in your mouth for 30 seconds


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a roach..less legs...but those thing never die so it would probably lay eggs in my stomach and i'd die from the inside out lie kenny with the rats on southpark

be in a "saw" like experience or be forced to watch rosie o'donell have sex over and over


----------



## dubbax3

OOOOOO Rosie having sex, yeah thats what Im talkin bout! On second thought I'd rather have my head in a bear trap device......sicko.

I cant top that last one I'm stumped.

Alright paper cuts between your fingers or having your thumb nail removed by a rabid wolverine....in heat?


----------



## ededdeddy

thumb nail removed

have your nose picked by a meth head using scissors or try to outrun a komodo dragon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Komodo dragon - I'd only have to outrun the camera man who was trying to film the race for one of those cheesy reality shows.


Be loved or be feared?


----------



## Spooky1

Be loved (You don't have to have a food taster then)

Be rich or be happy


----------



## slightlymad

Happy

outcast or monk


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

monk

hang with jonny depp or christian bale


----------



## Draik41895

johnny depp, he rocks

have a cat fall on your face with its claws out or slap a bear on the @$$


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take my chances with the cat.


sleep on a bed of nails or get closed inside an iron maiden


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

bed of nails

adam or jamie


----------



## Draik41895

jamie,but my mom likes adam

eat pizza or pie


----------



## ededdeddy

pizza

Shave a bear's a$$ or shave a fat and extremely hairy guy's belly


----------



## Don Givens

Shave the hairy fat guys belly.

Poke a bear with a long stick or have your glove tear while giving Dr. Phil his annual prostate exam.


----------



## RoxyBlue

EEEWWWW! I pick the bear.


Poke in the eye or punch in the nose


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

poke in the eye

lose your left hand or your right foot?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Right foot - I need my left hand to play violin.


Be very tall or very fast


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

fast..out run the zombie...but theni f ur tall they couldnt reach your head

so how bout both kinda tall and kinda fast

rob a bank or rob a gas station


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gas station - then I could get some snacks to go with the money


Hand feed a great white shark or wave a red flag at a rhino


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

rhino. i'd like to go to africa


live forever and never know love or live your normal life and know love


----------



## ededdeddy

live as normal

Die everyday horribly knowing that you will come back the next or live forever but will always be looked over and your existance would be mundane


----------



## Monk

I would like to try the mundane eternal existence.


...have a third arm or a third leg?


----------



## Don Givens

Third arm. The possibilities are endless. 

Make your living as a professional poker player, golfer, prop maker etc where you rely on your own skills and ambition or work at a steady job then retire.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Right now I work at a steady job and do the things that rely on my skills and ambition in my spare time. It might be fun to try it the other way for a change.


Autopsy dead rotting whales or muck out an old septic tank system


----------



## Don Givens

Autopsy rotting whales. Might find treasure or maybe even half a scuba diver suit. 

Dig a ditch with Mark Twain or ride the roller coaster with Mother Teresa.


----------



## Monk

Roller coaster


...have transparent skin or have every inch of your body covered in hair


----------



## RavenLunatic

transparent skin sounds kinda cool. ewww what's that lol

kiss a few frogs or wait for someone who may never be available


----------



## Don Givens

Kiss a few frogs. 

Go hunting with Dick Chaney or pickup Michael Moore's lunch tab.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dick Cheney looks like an ex-boyfriend of mine, so I'll go with picking up the lunch tab (and I'll pick the restaurant, too)


Wear a long skirt or gaucho pants


----------



## ededdeddy

gaucho pants

be in a cartoon or on a game show


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cartoon - that way if I'm a fool, people will think I meant to be that way


write your autobiography or be the subject of a biography


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

writ emy autobio

watch the sunrise or the sunset


----------



## ededdeddy

Sunset

Dance with tacks in your shoes or Do the worm on broken glass


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do the worm - I might be able to do it gently enough to avoid lacerations


Get thrown under the bus or hung out to dry


----------



## ededdeddy

Man aren't they same.. Under the bus. I'm sure there is a loophole somewhere

Break an ankle or a wrist


----------



## RoxyBlue

(yes they are, pretty much)

Wrist is probably the better choice.


Be reincarnated as a skunk or a vulture


----------



## ededdeddy

Vulture

rather play chess with a mass murder who if you don't beat will kill you..or checkers with the big red hairy monster from Looney Toones


----------



## Don Givens

Chess. First I will make an illegal Castle Move, which I will insist is correct. While he goes and gets the rule book to show me, I will call 911 and report him to the authorities thus saving countless lives including my own.

Run over a poor little kitten with your car or accidently pee on a sleeping rattler hidden in the woods.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pee on the rattler, although a guy would have a definite advantage in that situation


Be a bodyguard or need a bodyguard


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

need a body guard


have a falling dream every night or a dream that just scare the sense out of you


----------



## ededdeddy

scare the sense out of me...Man that's short dream

fall off out of an airplane or in a car off a bridge


----------



## GothicCandle

hmmm tough one. Car you have a chance of survival, and being physically broken in some way for the rest of your life, while airplane you would more then likely just die. Pain for life or instant death? Airplane.

Get electrocuted by a fence or a light socket?


----------



## ededdeddy

Fence..

hit in the head by baseball bat or golf club


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a baseball bat purley for the amusing noise it would make

kicked with steel toe or punched with brass knuckles


----------



## Don Givens

Punched with brass knuckles cause it's a much softer metal than steel.

Find a dead mouse in your morning coffe cup - after you are done drinking the coffee, or read in the morning paper that the owners of your favorite saugage factory have been arrested for the murder of a missing local business man.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take my chances on the sausage factory incident because I could always blindly assume that the business man was part of another batch.


Go off a high dive into a pool of mud or cliff dive at low tide


----------



## ededdeddy

Pool of Mud

eat Elephant doo or bear doo


----------



## Don Givens

Well elephant doo is mostly just undigested grass while you might break a tooth on a berry pit hidden in the bear doo. 

Play badmitton with a hand grenade or a badger instead of a shuttlecock.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Play with a badger - they can't return serves very well


Be reincarnated back in time as Noah or Moses?


----------



## Draik41895

moses,all kinds of awesome powers

be attacked by a giant squid or a colossal squid?


----------



## Don Givens

Bring em both on. Since I never go into the ocean, they'll have to attack me on dry land where I will have a clear advantage anyway. 

Have an accident in which you either lose an arm at the shoulder or suffer disfiguring facial scars.


----------



## Draik41895

arm,ill get sympathy and still look just as handsome

attacked by a giant squid or a nomura jellyfish

(collosal squids have claws on each suction cup,think about that one now)


----------



## Spooky1

Jellyfish, but I do enjoy calamari

Be in the water with a hungry Megalodon or hunted by a hungry T-Rex


----------



## Don Givens

A hungry T-Rex w/ Marc Bolan of course. 

Win the lottery, earn a 7 figure salary.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

win the lotto

laugh or sing


----------



## Don Givens

Sing. Then whenever I want to laugh I could always sing "I Love to Laugh from Mary Poppins. 

Snort a big fat juicy earthworm or catch your mom & dad doing it.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

mom and dad

scale everest or hold a world record for a year


----------



## ededdeddy

Hold a record

Be tied to an anthill or french kiss an anteater


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

fresh kiss an ant eater

live forever or see the future


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't really want to live forever, so I'll see the future (which actually isn't that much better an alternative)


Get a root canal done or undergo a colonoscopy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

root canal

have all your teeth pulled or loose your nose


----------



## ededdeddy

Teeth pulled

have a tooth break every time you eat your favorite food or have everything taste like cheese


----------



## Don Givens

Give up for favorite food ( with the other option it would just taste like cheese anyway). 

Play chess with Mike Tyson or Boxing match with Ghandi?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I might actually win at either one of these, but Ghandi probably wouldn't bite my ear off.


Die a like a vampire bursting into flames in the sunlight or like a werewolf shot with a silver bullet through the heart.


----------



## Don Givens

Shot through the heart since it's quicker and less painful.

Bite the hand that feeds you or feed the hand that bites you.


----------



## ededdeddy

be bitten, sure it hurts but I'm still a good guy

Have your foot run over or have to skip everywhere


----------



## RoxyBlue

Foot run over - it will heal eventually so I can skip whenever I want (like, when no one is looking)


Would you rather be in the Guinness Book of World Records for marathon toilet sitting or world's biggest loogie?


----------



## ededdeddy

Toilet sitting..nothing wrong with sitting

Be glued to a toilet seat or glued to your chair at work


----------



## RoxyBlue

Although being glued to a toilet seat would be embarrassing, having to take care of certain bodily functions while glued to a chair at work would be even more so.


shower or tub bath


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

shower

lemon or lime


----------



## ededdeddy

lemon

Have someone with the DT's give you paper cuts on your eyelids or get a tattoo of a butt in the middle of your forehead


----------



## slightlymad

Paper cuts

whiskey or beer


----------



## Don Givens

Whiskey

Be flipped off by a Nun because you are driving too slow in the passing lane or get a phone call from the President asking you to please clean up your yard because it is becoming a threat to national security.


----------



## Monk

nun, I would probably end up in jail if they let me talk to the President directly.


do time in a prison in Turkey or Thailand


----------



## ededdeddy

Thailand

have a popsicle shoved up your nose or up your butt


----------



## Don Givens

Well it depends. What flavor popsickle are we talking about?


----------



## ededdeddy

Grape

sit on a porcipine or dance with a grizzly


----------



## Don Givens

Assuming that I get to lead, dance with a Grizzly.

Ride a Dolphin through ice cold, Shark infested waters or ride a horse through a hot, humid jungle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll go with the dolphin since they can kill sharks if they're so inclined. And if it doesn't, at least the icy water will numb me to the point where I won't feel the sharks bite.


Be the personal hairdresser for Medusa or the personal veterinarian for Cerberus


----------



## Dixie

Hairdresser to Medusa. If I were worth my salt, I could find a chemical to calm those big ol' snakes down while still making her hair silky and smooth. Hahaha.

Freezing or burning?


----------



## ededdeddy

freezing

have a pencil jammed into your eye socket or have to spend 30 minutes alone with Phil Spector


----------



## hlmn

Phil my evil stare will stun anyone into silence


eat rotten potatoes or walk with tack in your shoes all day


----------



## Don Givens

I will take advantage of a technicalitiy and stick the tack into the heel of my shoe and walk around on the nonpointy part all day.

Run naked thru the briars then take a bath in salt water or search for change in the bottom of a porto potty until you find exactly 64 cents.


----------



## ededdeddy

SAlt water I ain't going in that other water

Walk on your knees all day or dance with that really annoying guy at work.( if you don't know who that guy is it's you)


----------



## hlmn

Dance with myself


never decorate or celebrate Halloween again..... or cut off your little toes with sheet metal sheers


----------



## Don Givens

Well since I have pretty much turned my home into my workshop/warehouse and it looks like Halloween at my house all year anyway, I am going to spare my toes on a techincality and say I am not really decorating or celebrating for halloween, it's just my lifestyle.

Walk across the Grandcanyon on a 6 inch wide beam to receive 1 million dollars or work in a safe cushy job for the rest of your life that pays enough (if you scrimp) just to make ends meet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Safe cushy job, no question - I don't think there's enough money in th world to get me to cross that height.


Live where it rained all the time or snowed all the time.


----------



## Don Givens

Very Funny Roxy. You know damn well we have only two seasons in Ohio, Rainy/Snowy.  

Fly or sail around the world.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you know, it does get hot and dry for at least a couple weeks in August


Sail around the world - that would be lovely.


Chug beer 'til you barf or chug soda 'til it comes out your nose


----------



## Don Givens

Even though I've done it before and swore I would never do it again, I'll go with chug beer till I barf.

Indian wrestle Oprah for a chicken wing or Snoop Dog for some weed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd rather have the chicken wing.


Be a veterinary assistant and express dogs' anal glands all day or work in a day care center changing dirty diapers every day


----------



## Don Givens

Since I don't know what all "express dog's anal gland" actually entails, (and probably don't want to know either) I'll change the diapers. 

Test an alligator's gag reflex with a ruler or tie a sleeping lion's nuts to a tree then wake him up.


----------



## hlmn

I'll take the technicality since the lion is technicaly tied to the tree and wake him out of reach of his rope


eat cake or pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cake - I'm not a fan of pie unless it's pumpkin.

Go without deodorant for a week or without brushing your teeth for a week


----------



## Don Givens

I'd rather shower and go without deodorant than not brush my teeth.

Accidently use Ben Gay instead of Preperation H or discover half a green worm in your apple after you swallow the first bite.


----------



## Monk

worm...I am not a fan or arse pain.


pour lemon juice in your eye or get a paper cut on your tongue


----------



## Don Givens

paper cut 

Clean up the restrooms after Ozzfest or put on an Armani Suit and panhandle in front of a Soup Kitchen.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

soup kitchen

have to miss halloween or christmas


----------



## claudia

...That's a hard one. Actually, Halloween. I wear crazy black clothing every other day anyway, and I'd rather have actual gifts than all that candy. Plus I have a lot of fun wrapping presents for my friends.


----------



## claudia

oh, and my question is:

Stay in Alcatraz for 5 years, or an insane asylum for 20?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

alcatraz. i think i could bust out

win an oscar or a grammy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'll go with the Oscar.


Live in an igloo at the North Pole or a tree house in the Amazon rain forests


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

tree house i dont like the cold

pet monkey or pet lion


----------



## Don Givens

A Lion will help keep the Jehovah Witnesses away. 

Top bunk or bottom bunk.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I always had the top bunk when I was a kid.


Discover a cure for cancer or a cure for Alzheimers


----------



## lewlew

Cure for cancer (Miss you Dad)

Take a swim in a pond on a warm summer's day OR Take a hike in the woods on a crisp autumn day?


----------



## ededdeddy

Swim

try to kiss a mountain lion on the nose or clean a polar bears ears


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

kiss a mountain lion


hit in the head with a frying pan or glass bottle over the head


----------



## ededdeddy

glass bottle

dance with a hairy,fat naked man or be off the haunt forum of 5 more days


----------



## Monk

I'd suffer five more days. Thanks for asking.


eat a live octopus or a live worm


----------



## traditionprincess

A live worm. It is possible that the octobpus could surround your head and kill you before being eaten. Plus a worm is smaller.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

no question?


----------



## Monk

???

okay I'll play your silly game

would you rather answer a hard question or have an easy one explained to you by an idiot?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

answer a hard question


would you rather fall off a cliff or fall in love


----------



## ededdeddy

fall in love

Snort a worm up your nose or have to spend a day with mice trapped in your underwear


----------



## Monk

snort


drive a hot pink Geo Metro or roller skate in your underwear


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll drive the hot pink Metro and laugh at all the gas wasting Hummers


Have great strength or great flexibility


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

strength

walk backwards everywhere you went or be forced to hop like a bunny everywhere you go


----------



## Monk

In the spirit of the season, I'd rather hop like a bunny.


crawl on your hands and knees across glass or scoot along on your butt acros sand paper


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

sand paper..maybe would take care of some of that hair lol

go to be early or sleep in late


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sleep in late - I don;t seem to be very good at getting to bed early.

Dance like Fred Astaire or Michael Jackson


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

micheal

spend a day with giligan or the skipper


----------



## Draik41895

the skipper

eat mexican food made by asians or asian foods made by mexicans


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

asian food by mexicans

burgers or sandwiches


----------



## traditionprincess

Great flexibilty. Using that correctly could easily bet someone with great strength. 



Die being buried alive or eating by zombies?


----------



## traditionprincess

Eaten, sorry! '


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

eaten by zombies..would look cooler on film


die of a gun shot or stab wound


----------



## Monk

stab


drown or burn to death


----------



## ededdeddy

Drown

Be trapped in a closet with rats or snakes in it


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

rats


hung till dead or stoned to dead


----------



## ededdeddy

Hung

Attacked by mongoose or tasmanian devil


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm pretty sure I could kick a tasmanian devil's butt.


Have a date with the Tasmanian Devil of cartoon fame or Bugs Bunny dressed as a lady


----------



## traditionprincess

Depending on where I got shot, preferably the head. But if I wanted to give a dramtic ending while telling the man I love that I loved him more than anything else.....I would go with a stab wound. 

Gun shot. 


Would you rather have your ear bitten off or a finger along with a toe be pulled off.


----------



## Monk

Finger and toe

..be the center of attention in a room full of zombies or swimming in an alligator pond


----------



## Draik41895

zombies,their awesome

eat raw frog legs or live snails


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

looks like roxy got left behind



RoxyBlue said:


> I'm pretty sure I could kick a tasmanian devil's butt.
> 
> Have a date with the Tasmanian Devil of cartoon fame or Bugs Bunny dressed as a lady


go on a date with bug bunny

and to answer draiks eat frogs legs

qould you rather break your leg or break your arm


----------



## traditionprincess

Break my arm. I love walking around too much to give it up! 


Have a finger nail get pulled off, or a tooth pulled out? (No pain medication)


----------



## Monk

tooth...it's not as bad as it seems

be run over by a steamroller head first or feet first


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Head first. I'd want to go quick.

Would you rather lose your prominent hand in a quick accident, or lose your sight?


----------



## Monk

hand

would you rather have your ears or nose removed.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Ears.

Would you rather eat worms or live bugs?


----------



## Monk

bugs

would you rather have salt in your eye or lemon juice?


----------



## spideranne

lemon juice

Would you rather mow the yard or week the garden?


----------



## Monk

mow


would you rather have broken bones or internal bleeding?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Broken bones - easier to fix


Have to wear false teeth every day or Depends adult diapers every day


----------



## Don Givens

I guess wear depends. At least I wouldn't miss any of the movie if I had to go to the bathroom at the theatre

Fall asleep on an ant hill and wake up covered with biting ants or at the beach wearing sunglasses and wake up badly sunburned (except for the big white circles around your eyes of course).


----------



## Monk

sunburn

...have severe blisters on your feet or really bad jock itch.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

oh... eeeeew.

I guess the blisters, I can't even imagine jock itch.


Would you rather have to watch 12 hours straight of The Lawrence Welk Show, or sit in a hospital waiting room with no books/mags/television/forms of entertainment for the same length of time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lawrence Welk - we watched his show when we were kids


Be snubbed by a good friend or befriended by a really obnoxious person


----------



## Monk

snubbed would be a good change of pace right now, since I have unfortunately been befriended by one of the most obnoxious people I know already.


...be considered obnoxious by your friends or not have any friends to speak of.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'll go with not having any friends to speak of rather than be considered obnoxious - I can always fall back on my imaginary friends:googly:


Wear a tight corset or shoes that are too small?


----------



## Monk

I'll go with the shoes.


...be handcuffed to a leper or be tarred and feathered.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

handcuffed... tar takes forever to get off your skin. 


Would you rather have a large rip in the seat of your pants that no one tells you about, or step in dog doo and not have any way of getting it clean for the whole day.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

large rip so the world can see my naughty under garnments

watch tv on dvd or wait a week for every new episode


----------



## smileyface4u23

watch tv on dvd

Would you rather go to the mall or shop online?


----------



## spideranne

shop online

Would you rather clean up vomit or clean up poop?


----------



## Monk

mall for the people watching aspect.


would you rather bake a cake or buy one?


----------



## lewlew

bake (althouth I don't know if anyone would want to eat it).

Have the dream where you show up naked to work or the one where you only have 3 minutes to take the SAT's?


----------



## Monk

Naked, I like being naked.

... eat Vegemite or salmon flavored cream cheese?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've eaten salmon-flavored cream cheese - it's not bad on a bagel


Be the judge or the jury


----------



## Spooky1

I've been on a jury, so let me try being the judge (you're all guilty)

be a cop or a fireman


----------



## Monk

firefighter


be a pediatrist or a pediatrician?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

pediatrician.


be an actor or singer


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've done a whole lot more singing than acting, so I'll stick with the voice


Be the world's greatest voice-over actor but no one knows who you are or be a highly visible public figure that everyone knows


----------



## Monk

let's go with high visibilty.


...be world known for doing something incredibly stupid or be an unknown super genius?


----------



## Draik41895

stupid

ride a bear or a tiger(dont let sickie see this)


----------



## Monk

Tiger


...have two left feet or two right hands?


----------



## chrizzo

two right hands


watch reality t.v or c-span?


----------



## Monk

uggh c-span


wash windows on the Empire State Building or paint the Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## chrizzo

paint


drink a cup of bio diesel or spoiled milk


----------



## Monk

bio diesel


...eat a jelly fish or a sea gull


----------



## chrizzo

sea gull

watch soccer or curling


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

wash windows

would you rather have to give up sweets or beer/wine forever?


----------



## Monk

Soccer.........Sweets


play rugby or polo


----------



## chrizzo

rugby


drive a car that only turn left or drive in reverse


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

POLO! (love horses!)

sailing or surfing?


----------



## Monk

reverse


...drive blindfolded or ride as a passenger of a blindfolded driver?


----------



## Draik41895

ride

gnaw off your arm or foot


----------



## Monk

arm, it's closer to my mouth.


...have to perform surgery on a loved one or have them operate on you.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yikes, hmmm....drive blindfolded (at least I'd have some control over my very untimely death lol) I like this question so same.

Would you rather drive blindfolded or ride as a passenger of a blindfolded driver?


----------



## traditionprincess

I'll answer the last two. 

Have them do surgery on me, it would haunt me till the day I die if I killed them. 

Be a passenger, that way I can jump out of the car and not die when they hit a wall.


----------



## Monk

next question?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

?

would you rather have a blowout doing 50mph, or get t-boned in an intersection?


----------



## Draik41895

blow out,i dont drive though so it really doesnt matter

create real zombies or real demons


----------



## ededdeddy

Zombies

Live in a world of hate or die in a world of love


----------



## Don Givens

Since nobody has been able to write a decent love song since the Beatles broke up, live in a world of hate and listen to lots of Metal.

Break your back and live off the land or swallow your pride and live off The Man.


----------



## ededdeddy

live off the land, I don't trust the man

Never sleep and look like crap or get good sleep but everything tastes like crap


----------



## Monk

never sleep and look like crap

...clean up crap or vomit.


----------



## ededdeddy

crap

clean up roadkill or give sponge baths at an old folks home


----------



## Monk

roadkill


be hit by a car or thrown from one


----------



## ededdeddy

Hit by

dance with someone with bad Odor or with someone you can't stand


----------



## Monk

someone I cant stand.


have no clothes or have no home


----------



## ededdeddy

no clothes

Have a pain in your foot you can't get rid of or get rid of the foot


----------



## Spooky1

Pain in the foot (which I already have)

Have your tongue or nipples pierced


----------



## ededdeddy

nipples..Tongue would mean that I wouldn't be able to talk as much


Have your nose or eyebrow pierced


----------



## Spooky1

Eyebrow (It would gross Roxy out more) 

Tattoo or Piercing


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

tattoo

tounge or belly button pierced


----------



## ededdeddy

belly button

Get a tattoo of someone's name(who will not be with forever) or get a tattoo of a butt on your forearm


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

get a tatoo of someones name (i can get that covered up easy)

get a piercing on your face, or a genital piercing.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

my face

fall off a cliff get hit by a car


----------



## Monk

car

dive into an empty pool or fall off a roof


----------



## chrizzo

roof

spend a week in Iran or with madonna


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

madonna

swallow a nail or broken glass


----------



## ededdeddy

Nail

bite the head off a live chicken or a dead raccoon


----------



## Don Givens

Probably bite the head off a live chicken unless of course racoon tastes like chicken then it really wouldn't matter.

Pass out at a party and have your friends duct tape you to the wall or fill your pants with whipped cream and chocolate syrup.


----------



## Monk

whipped cream and chocolate syrup


would you rather have said cream and syrup removed by an extremely large woman or a dog.


----------



## ededdeddy

woman

which end would you rather have above mentioned Ice cream feed to mouth or butt as it was removed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Depends on whose pants it was in - if mine, I took a shower this morning, so mouth is okay.

Climb every mountain or ford every stream?


----------



## ededdeddy

Ford I hate climbing

You are running in the desert when out of no where a mountain lion starts to chase you. DO you try to out run him or climb a catus


----------



## Monk

run


...drink spoiled milk or eat moldy bread


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've actually eaten moldy bread (by accident) and yogurt is like spoiled milk, so either one might work


Play chess or checkers


----------



## Monk

chess


play darts or shuffle board


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Um...I don't really play either but I'm going to say darts because it's so much fun to watch people scatter when it's my turn.

Would you rather not bathe/shower or brush your teeth for a month?


----------



## Don Givens

Can't go a month without brushing or my teeth will rot so I guess I'll go without showering and rub myself down with cornstarch or something periodically so I don't get festering skin sores. 

Locked out of your house naked, then arrested for indecent exposure when the nosey neighbor next door calls the police or After flirting with someone for ten minutes, you are encouraged because they seem to be blushing and laughing at your wit. You excuse yourself to go to the rest room and discover you have a booger hanging out of your nose.


----------



## Monk

booger


...get tipped over in a port-a-jon or fal into a septic tank?


----------



## Spooky1

Port-a-john. (Easier to get out)

Be in a car with someone who has bad gas or be in a car with someone and have bad gas.


----------



## Monk

have gas, 'cause my arse smells like roses (okay maybe more like old broccoli and chili)


be told your going to die in 24 hours or die in 24 hours without being told.


----------



## Draik41895

be told,that way i could really live like i was dying

do alll my chores for a month or all my homework


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chores - how bad could they be?


Win a body building contest or a pro wrestling match?


----------



## Monk

wrestling match I guess

would you rather be on a sinking ship or a crashing plane?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

sinking ship, I can swim pretty well, and if I can get far enough away from it there would be a good chance of not being pulled under....

do without television or internet?


----------



## Monk

t.v.


have dial up all the time or high speed once a week


----------



## Draik41895

dial up

break the world record for lying in a tank with over a hundred cock roaches or most cloths pens on your face?


----------



## Monk

clothes pins


... grow a third ear or second nose


----------



## RoxyBlue

Third ear - I could always do a comb-over


Be a eunuch or a hermaphrodite (Spooky1 came up with this one)


----------



## MorbidMariah

Hermaphrodite definitely. Your love life would at least be *interesting*!

...Rather live forever but be forced to endure Celine Dion at full volume for a minimum of 6 hours per day or die at age 40 by choking on a hostess Ding Dong?


----------



## Monk

Live forever and hope to go deaf


... have a 12 hour layover or have to sprint to make a connecting flight?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Gawd...I have done both....
I'll take the O.J. sprint through the airport.


Get gum out of your hair or clean dog poop off your shoe?


----------



## Monk

poo off shoe


smoke a cigar or a pipe?


----------



## Spooky1

Neither, the last time I smoked a cigar it made me sick.

Make one big prop per year or many smaller ones


----------



## Don Givens

Many smaller ones.

Get lost in a big city or the wide open country?


----------



## Monk

city


be lost in the desert or the artic?


----------



## traditionprincess

The desert. That way I will come upon an oasis. =D

Stuck in a three hour History Test or a three hour english test?


----------



## RoxyBlue

English test - I'd have a much better chance of passing that one


Give up coffee or give up smoking?


----------



## Monk

I gave up smoking almost 6 years ago, so coffee I guess

sleep through Halloween or Christmas?


----------



## traditionprincess

Christmas. You can get the presents some other time but their is only one Halloween! =)

Watching your mother give birth or her getting eaten by a group of zombies?


----------



## Monk

zombies thanks

be locked in a room with someone who never shuts up or have no one want to talk to you?


----------



## traditionprincess

No one talk to you. 

Be in a dirty prison or in solitary confinement (it is clean though)?


----------



## Monk

solitary confinement.

...be buried or cremated.


----------



## ededdeddy

cremated

Be buried alive or cremated alive


----------



## Monk

buried alive


be able to fly or breathe under water


----------



## ededdeddy

Fly

break an ankle of a wrist


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, I guess break a wrist if I could do it between orchestra gigs.


Be able to see into the future or read people's minds


----------



## ededdeddy

read peoples minds

Have hooves for feet or horns on your head


----------



## Monk

horns

have three eyes or one


----------



## Wildcat

Three. One for the back of my head.

Would you rather be blind or deaf?


----------



## ededdeddy

deaf

Rather have no taste buds or no taste


----------



## Monk

taste buds

eat broccoli flavored ice cream or drink an asparagus milkshake


----------



## ededdeddy

broccoli 

Spinach or liver flavored bubble gum


----------



## Monk

spinach

eat dog or cat?


----------



## Don Givens

I wil go with the suggestive answer and say "cat".

Would you rather know the truth and be sad or remain happily ignorant?


----------



## Monk

that is a great question, but I would rather know the truth.


Would you rather adopt an African child or an American one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kids is kids, no matter where they're from, so I don't think it would matter to me if I were in the market to adopt.

Fly in a hot air balloon or pilot a helicopter


----------



## Monk

helicopter


wrestle a shark or an alligator


----------



## traditionprincess

An alligator. Their less slippery and their skin doesn't feel like sandpaper. 

Die in space or in the deep sea.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Space, as I'd think it would be quicker.

Would you rather work in a high-paying but soul killing job or a job you LOVE everything about but for almost no money?


----------



## Spooky1

Happiness is more important than money.

Be the star in a B-movie or have a small role in a big budget movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh, B movie all the way - it would be fun and I might become a cult favorite


Work as an embalmer at a morgue or perform autopsies


----------



## Monk

autopsies

have an extremely long nose or giant ears?


----------



## Spooky1

Nose (A big nose means you have a big ..... )

Be a grave digger in Vermont in the winter (with only a shovel) or be the guy who empties Port-o-Potties


----------



## Monk

I'd rather dig the frozen ground.

be a pig farmer in Mexico or the guy that cleans up suicide bombers in Iraq


----------



## Don Givens

Pig farmer. I might die from the flu but at least I'd die with a belly full of spare ribs and pulled pork sandwiches. 

be lucky or good


----------



## Monk

lucky 


have ticks or fleas


----------



## lewlew

Fleas. No thank you to Lyme disease.

Perish in fire or flood?


----------



## Don Givens

Since my demise is unavoidable it wouldn't matter and I'd just look for a bright side.

I love to swim so swimming around in a flood it would be a great way to enjoy my last moments on earth. 

If I were to perish in a fire, I'd keep my head low and grill me up some brauts then wolf em down before I died of smoke inhalation. 

If I fell off a tall building I'd try to do a couple of back flips and stick the landing like a gold medal winner. 


Would you prefer to have a relationship with someone with great looks or a great personality (and don't lie and say personality).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seeing as how some of the most attractive men I've ever known were fairly ordinary looking, my choice is always personality (Spooky1, of course, has both good looks AND personality).


Hunt with wolves at night or hibernate with bears in the winter


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Hunt with wolves at night....I can't stand cold weather.

Watch a Monty Python marathon or a Mel Brooks marathon?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Hibernate with bears in winter - I do so love to sleep.

Work for the post office or the IRS?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

post office

make people laugh or laugh with others


----------



## Don Givens

Great question and a tough one too.

I love to make people laugh but I guess I'll pick laughing with others.

I don't think Haunted Bayou's question was answered:



Haunted Bayou said:


> Hunt with wolves at night....I can't stand cold weather.
> 
> Watch a Monty Python marathon or a Mel Brooks marathon?


Couldn't go wrong with either but I'll pick Monty Python.

Go back in time and party with the Beatles or the Rat Pack.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beatles!


Be reincarnated as a vulture and eat carrion or a dung beetle and roll balls of poo bigger than you are around


----------



## Don Givens

I'd rather be a vulture because dung beetles are notoriously bitter creatures.

I guess it's hard to blame them when you consider that the snake sinned in the garden of eden and was only punished with having to crawl around on its belly and eat dust for eternity. 

Drive a beater and live in a great house or visa versa.


----------



## Monk

great house


swim in the ocean or in a pool


----------



## Don Givens

A pool. 

Little know fact. The word "ocean" comes from the Latin "oceano" which means - giant fish toilet. 

Go to school or learn on the job.


----------



## Monk

school

drink from the toilet or eat from the bath tub?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

eat from the tub

pee in the sink or brush your teeth in the toliet


----------



## Monk

pee in the sink


eat cold pizza or cold fries?


----------



## smileyface4u23

eat cold pizza

Drink cold coffee or warm water?


----------



## Monk

warm water


take an elevator or an escalator?


----------



## smileyface4u23

elevator - I'm lazy

Go water skiing or snow skiing?


----------



## Monk

water skiing

...go surfing or snow boarding


----------



## Don Givens

Snow boarding cause when I fall off I won't have to worry about being eaten alive.

Bite into a sandwich and pull out a severed finger or eat a bowl of raw fish eyes.


----------



## Monk

fish eyes

drink hydraulic fluid or be injected with gasoline


----------



## traditionprincess

Injected with gasoline. At least I wouldn't have to tast it. 

Wear heavy armor on Mercury or wear a bikini in on Pluto?


----------



## Monk

armor, Mercury can't be much worse than Yuma 


swim in a sewer or drink from the Delaware river.


----------



## LJClarke

Drink from the Delaware River

Would you rather eat a live shrimp or a dead mouse?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Live shrimp. 

shave your head bald or have your underarms tweezered?


----------



## Spartan005

shave my head

own the best haunted house in America... or be will smith?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Own the best haunted house in America of course

Travel in a submarine or space shuttle?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Space shuttle would be cool, but I might be less apt to get motion sickness in the sub


Be an elephant's proctologist or a crocodile's dentist?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Croc dentist. They'll get put under right? 

get in free to all pro haunts for life or get a real movie prop?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

If it's a GREAT horror movie prop....I'll take the prop!

have to embalm bodies with no gloves or juggle chainsaws?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Embalming...disgusting, but I'd still have my hands when I was done.

Would you rather go to the DMV to renew your drivers license, or serve jury duty?


----------



## ededdeddy

DMV..

Would you rather have ants crawling on your body that you can't get off or have leeches attached to your body


----------



## Monk

leeches

...have you finger nails or toe nails pulled out with pliers?


----------



## ededdeddy

finger nails but is there any difference 

Have your ears pierced with nails or papercuts between each finger and then do the dishes


----------



## Monk

ears nailed


break your elbows or your knees?


----------



## smileyface4u23

elbows...I think

Have your mother in law stay at your house for a week, or have a root canal?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Easy - ROOT CANAL - with no pain meds... 


watch tv or read a book?


----------



## smileyface4u23

both - I tend to do them at the same time and only pay 1/2 attention to each...

contacts or glasses?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

glasses - if I need to drive

get puking drunk or food poisoning?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hmmmm ...well I've experienced both so I'll say food poisoning. Getting puking drunk is embarrassing plus you might have done/said something awful, plus you just killed off precious brain cells. With food poisoning, as unpleasant as it is, you can sequester yourself and ride it out with just a little dehydration to show for it and the important lesson learned to never again eat broccoli cheddar soup that has been sitting out on the stove for 5 hours lol. 

Would you rather eat Rhubarb or Apple Pie? (probably neither is that appealing after last question).


----------



## smileyface4u23

Apple...unless the rhubarb was made by my grandma. Her rhubarb pies are the best.

Would you rather eat chocolate or vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Monk

if it's just ice cream, then chocolate.

would you rather be drawn and quartered or burned at the stake?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yikes! ummmm both are slow deaths and painful to boot. I'd say burned, tho, since I do love the smell of barbeque. 


have to live permanently on a boat or in a camper?


----------



## Monk

boat unless the camper is on the beach.


swim with sharks or run with tigers?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Swim with sharks (in a shark suit)

work for your living at a job your love or be independently wealthy and never have to work at all?


----------



## Monk

show me the money!


drive a school bus or work at a nursing home


----------



## Lady Nyxie

school bus... summers off, afternoons off, nursing homes are sad

if stuck on an island - only barney dvd's or a kid who is going through the "why" stage


----------



## Monk

the kid because I could give him a million wrong reasons why and that would be more entertaining and I could also use him for fish bait.

be a farmer or a fisherman


----------



## Lady Nyxie

farmer - less smelly, more salt of the earth, less seasickish

death by fire or drowning


----------



## Monk

tough one, probably fire


live in the middle ages or ancient Rome


----------



## Lady Nyxie

ancient Rome - very advanced civilization

live without Halloween or your kids for the rest of your life


----------



## Monk

I'll miss them kids j/k

live in Iraq or Iran?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Iran, a little bit more civilized.

go house hunting or help move a friend's apartment?


----------



## RoxyBlue

House hunting - usually no heavy lifting involved


Be one of the first colonists on the moon or live in an underwater city on the ocean floor?


----------



## Monk

underwater


go back in time or into the future


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Back in time

get sick and miss your birthday party (planned weeks in advance) or an event you were looking forward to seeing (and bought non-refundable tickets for)?


----------



## Kaoru

Miss the non refundable event.

Would you rather have your mother in law visit for a month or fill out your 2009 Tax forms?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I'll take the tax form, since I have no mother-in-law (although the one I had was wonderful) and being an accountant and a five tax season veteran.

work a high paying job with almost no time off (not even weekends) or a quite low (although above minimum wage) paying job that you put your 40 hours into and go home?


----------



## Monk

I'll take the low paying gig, I love my time off.

would you rather everyone see you show up late for a wedding or a funeral?


----------



## Joiseygal

I think a wedding because at the end of the night most people would be drunk and won't remember.
If you were getting attacked would you rather get attacked by killer ants or a swarm of bees?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

ants as I am allergic to bees


art museum or zoo?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Zoo

Shop at the mall or in quaint little shops?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Quaint little shops - not big on crowds or homogenous stores.

celebrate Halloween literally every day of the year (on a national basis) or just on Oct. 31st (like we do now)?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once a year - the specialness of the holiday would be lost if it occurred every day.

Would you rather be remembered for your accomplishments or your kindness?


----------



## Don Givens

I'd rather be remembered for my kind accomplishments.

Learn self defense from Mahatma Gandi or Bruce Lee.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Bruce Lee... come on, it's Bruce Lee!


bring your own shopping bags or use the store's?


----------



## Joiseygal

Use the stores because most likely I would forget to bring my own.

Relax on the beach or go to an amusement park?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

amusement park - had season passes two different years to a local amusement park and loved it

go on a cruise for 7 days or spend a weekend at a NJ/PA mnt?


----------



## Don Givens

Probably the cruise as long as it doesn't sail any where near Somalia.

Have your eye plucked out by lepper or drive cross country in a Yugo with Rosey O'Donnel, Dr. Phil, & Donald Trump.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll try the cross country trip - it could be entertaining


Live as a hermit for the rest of your life or be constantly surrounded by people?


----------



## Monk

hermit


be dipped in hot lead or sprayed with battery acid?


----------



## Don Givens

Sprayed with acid. As a haunter, the permanent scarring will at least have some upside.

Walk barefoot for 100 yards on a frozen lake or a hot asphalt road.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frozen lake.


Be a mermaid and risk getting speared by whalers or be a phoenix and have to burn in a fire before being reborn.


----------



## Spooky1

Mermaid, maybe I could entice the whalers to their doom. 

Crew a Russian sub with a leaky reactor or work in a Chinese coal mine


----------



## Monk

coal mine, not a fan of long tubes full of seamen


be arrested for soliciting a prostitute or for being a prostitute?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Being one. "But I was just standing there! Honest officer, I had no idea why he was trying to give me the money!" 


Get blisters on your heels from walking around all day or a nasty sunburn?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Blisters cause I am assuming that I was walking around somewhere really fun.

take a vacation to the mountains or the shore?


----------



## Monk

the shore, I love the ocean.


drive a jeep or a hummer?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

jeep. I the Hummers are too big to me.

get flowers or candy?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

candy

work for a living or be independently wealthy?


----------



## Monk

independently wealthy would be nice for a change.

travel east or west?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

West. I have been up and down most of the East coast. 

spend a day with the in-laws or spend it with a room filled with sugared up kids?


----------



## Monk

the in-laws aren't too bad.


drink Dr. Pepper or root beer?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

root beer

flirt with your spouse or someone you don't know?


----------



## Monk

someone I don't know, just because.

work outside or inside?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

inside

sleep in or get up and be productive?


----------



## Monk

sleep in. there's plenty of time to be productive later.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

ask a question of the next person or move on to the next game?


----------



## Monk

oops

be forgetful or never forget anything ever?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

never forget anything

be very intelligent or dumb as a rock?


----------



## Monk

intelligent although ignorance is bliss, so I'm told.


write with a pen or pencil?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

pen - no smear.

go to church or go to jail?


----------



## Monk

church I guess even though jail has cable tv

sail a boat or row one?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

sail - I am lazy

go to sleep early or stay up late?


----------



## Monk

stay up

sit in a dark room or a brightly lit one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll go with the brightly lit room. That's how I spend most of my days anyway.


Spit nails or eat fire?


----------



## Monk

spit nails, eating fire gives me heart burn.

have a secret admirer or a flirty coworker?


----------



## ededdeddy

flirty coworker

be stabbed in the back or lied to your face


----------



## Don Givens

Lied to my face, cause I can usually tell when someone is lieing.

Get up and be productive or "sleep-in" and be reproductive.


----------



## Monk

well "sleep-in" of course


hungover at home or feeling fine at work?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

feeling fine at work

attend holiday picnic with people you don't like or spend a pleasant day at work?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Pleasant day at work. 


Do the laundry or clean the bathroom?


----------



## ededdeddy

lanudry

clean up cat poop or dog vomit


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I have a cat that has an (tmi moment) anal gland problem... so I've experienced the first one. Not as bad as you'd think, so I'd go with the cat poo.


get $100 right now or get $200 next month?


----------



## ededdeddy

next month I can wait

never be able to taste your favorite food again..or never be able to smell your favorite smell again


----------



## Joiseygal

I think I can go without smelling my favorite food.

Go to the bathroom in an outhouse or in the bushes?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Bushes. Outhouses REEK.


Have a headache or upset stomach?


----------



## ededdeddy

headache

have your feet nailed to the ground and pushed backwards or paper cuts in the webbing between each finger and do the dishes without gloves.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

papercuts with dishes. I've actually had something like that happen before, and it's not that bad. 


have nothing to eat or nothing to drink?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nothing to eat. I can go hungry for a long time, but I hate to be thirsty.

Have super salty food or super sugary food?


----------



## ededdeddy

salty...sugary hurts my teeth

have no teeth or no fingers


----------



## Don Givens

No teeth cause I could always get dentures.

Reminisce about the good old days or day dream about things you want to do in the future.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I guess the old days... my future hasn't been that great to ponder on lately. 


have a fear of germs or a fear of strangers?


----------



## Spooky1

Fear of strangers (or maybe germy strangers)

drive or fly?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

fly


loved and lost, or never loved at all? (cheesy, yes?)


----------



## rottincorps

loved and lost


liver and onions or menu-toe


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Liver and onions...that's one of my favorite dishes! 


tongue sandwich or escargo?


----------



## rottincorps

tongue sandwich l


frog legs or lizard sockie


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Frog legs, but I'll never be able to watch the Muppet Movie again...


have to learn how to write with your non-dominant hand, or learn a foreign language?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Learn a foreign language - much easier.



Be reincarnated as a cockroach or a rat


----------



## ededdeddy

cockroach

be a cartoon character or fly to the moon


----------



## Lady Nyxie

cartoon character

spend a week's vacation relaxing at home or go away and experience new and exciting things?


----------



## Don Givens

I'd enjoy either but I'll choose "Go away and experience new things" cause the memories last a life time.

Take your family to the park to feed the ducks or take your family to a restaurant for Duck a l'Orange.


----------



## ededdeddy

feed the ducks

live with your family but face numerous struggles or never see your family again but know that they will be well taken care of


----------



## Don Givens

I think that is a great question and it deserves a great answer so I hope I can pony up.

I'll stay with the family cause I believe that struggles are God's way of challenging us to grow and family is God's way of helping us meet the challenge.


Wow, that was kinda deep for me so let me follow it up with another deep question:

Pop Tarts - Toasted or straight out of the box?


----------



## Monk

toasted


watch or join in?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Watch

Would you rather have cookies or brownies?


----------



## Spooky1

Which one has more chocolate?

Chocolate chip or oatmeal raisin cookies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chocolate chip


Throw a lavish dinner party with 50 of your closest friends or share a hamburger with your dog on the back patio


----------



## Lady Nyxie

hamburger with my dogs on the back patio

have kids or pets?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pets


Fly a plane nonstop around the world or make the same trip in a sail boat?


----------



## ededdeddy

boat

hang glide or repel


----------



## Spooky1

I've been rappelling so maybe I'd try hang gliding

White water kayaking or motocross


----------



## Monk

kayak


learn Kung Fu or gymnastics?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Gymnastics. It might help with my balance...or not

Learn to speak German or French?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

German.

Watch Disney cartoon movies or horror movies?


----------



## Spooky1

It would depend on which movies. There's a lot of bad horror out there while most Disney animated movies are pretty good.

Have a ghost in your house or be the ghost in your house


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Be the ghost in my house... so much potential there.

Work an honest job where you earn your honest wage or acquire your money by much easier, but perhaps not so legal/honest means?


----------



## Spooky1

I'm an honest legal kind of guy.

Be cursed by an old gypsy woman or hunted by an inbred insane backwoods serial killer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take my chances on the gypsy woman. With a little luck, I might be able to bounce her curse back on her.

Be an insane old gypsy woman or an inbred cursing backwoods serial killer


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Insane gypsy woman. I'm sort of halfway there, anyway. :googly:


drive a car and have the brakes go out, or have a tire blow out?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Have the tire blow out - it's happened before...

Change a flat tire in the rain, or in the snow?


----------



## ededdeddy

rain

Be without telephone or computer


----------



## RoxyBlue

Telephone, although you still need a telephone line for the computer if you want internet access.


Die by lethal injection or guillotine


----------



## Don Givens

Lethal injection..................unless of course I get to build the guillotine 

Start dancing uncontrollably at a funeral or weep incessantly at a birthday party


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

weep at the party. I've actually done that before. 


Be in taken in a hostage situation or on a plane that loses an engine?


----------



## ededdeddy

hostage


miss a chance to meet your idol or miss your kids school program


----------



## smileyface4u23

miss meeting my idol

Go into work early, or have to stay late?


----------



## ededdeddy

stay late

burp or fart during a meeting


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, the guys I work with probably wouldn't notice either one because they'd be too busy doing one or the other themselves. However, burping would be less embarrassing.


See your favorite friends for only five minutes every week or spend a three day weekend with them every six months?


----------



## smileyface4u23

3 day weekend every six months

have a quiet evening at home or go out to a club?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

quiet evening at home

eat out or eat in


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Eh - I like both. Depends on my mood - love to grill and chill, but also like going out.

Would you rather drive to work or take a train or bus?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

drive to work. I like my me time to blast the music.


be the designated driver or get your drink on?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i'll be the designated drinker

go to sleep with music on or just enjoy the silence


----------



## scareme

I'll take the music, I can't sleep if it's to quite.

Sleep on fresh cotton sheets, or silk?


----------



## Wildcat

Cotton thank you.

Vacation on the beach or hitting the slopes.


----------



## Spooky1

beach

vacation in Paris or Rome


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Rome

give up junk food or soda?


----------



## Monk

soda


Live in South Africa or New Zealand?


----------



## smileyface4u23

New Zealand

Live on the East coast or the West coast?


----------



## Monk

East Coast


speak Chinese or Japanese?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

japanese

live a short happy life or a long sad life


----------



## Monk

long sad life, it makes for good conversation.

eat pizza hot or cold?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hot
eat a raw pumkin or raw onion


----------



## Monk

onion

drink sour milk or flat soda?


----------



## scareme

Flat soda

drive in a car without AC or live in a house without AC?


----------



## Monk

drive

run or swim for exercise?


----------



## scareme

swim

lose ten pounds when you're sick, or five pounds the healthy way?


----------



## Monk

healthy


burn your feet or your hands?


----------



## scareme

hard question, hands

lose your hearing or your sense of touch?


----------



## Monk

hearing


show up late for a party with a gift or on time empty-handed?


----------



## Bone To Pick

late (that's expected of me anyway)

Vacation destination: Hawaii or Carribean?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Caribbean - it's a much shorter trip


Inhale fresh asphalt fumes on a hot day or fresh skunk spray on a crisp winter morning


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ewwww!!!!!

i'll take the asphalt fumes!

would you rather run into a sliding glass door or trip on a flat surface?


----------



## Monk

trip on flat surface


...be burned at the stake or hung on a cross?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Burned at the stake

be buried alive or drown?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

drown

stutter or have Tourretts Syndrome?


----------



## scareme

stutter

lose your hair or lose your mind?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hair - I think I've already lost my mind and I can always get a collection of fashionable wigs to wear:googly:


Pull a muscle in your lower back or get a severe leg cramp


----------



## smileyface4u23

Leg cramp - although both of them seriously suck either way...

Go deaf, or go blind?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Go deaf... less whining to listen to.

Own a dog or a cat?


----------



## scareme

Hard one, I guess I'd go with a dog if I had to choose just one.

Own a bird or fish?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Fish. Nothing against birds, I've had both, but the fish was a lot less stuff to clean up.


Work from home, but work more hours, or work in the office and work less?


----------



## scareme

Work in an office, less is better.

Go to the Dr or the dentist?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

doctor.

Eat garlic ice cream or chocolate covered broccoli ?


----------



## scareme

chocolate covered broccoli

eat chili with maple syrup in it or cereal with catsup on it?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Chili with maple syrup

Leave the house without your wallet or your cell phone?


----------



## scareme

Cell Phone

Go a week without TV or internet?


----------



## smileyface4u23

week without tv...definitely

work 1st shift, or 3rd shift?


----------



## RoxyBlue

3rd - I'm not a morning person

Work third shift at a morgue or third shift at an open-all-night Denny's restaurant?


----------



## The Creepster

Ohh Denny's....cause messing with the living is way more fun

Surgery or exercise?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Exercise...I think, but it would really depend on what the surgery was for. Exercise is really not my thing 

Build a monster in a box or a 3 axis skull?


----------



## debbie5

MIB- I am wiring a bush shaker inside of a lightweight crate.MIB! DONE!

Nettles or poison ivy?


----------



## The Creepster

poison ivy

self sacrifice or run away


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

run away 


make a long drive straight through, or make frequent stops to see the sights?


----------



## morbidmike

straight thru I hate driving

take one for the team(whatever it might be)or be a party pooper


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Depends on what it is, but usually take one for the team.

Be stuck in the car with your grandmother who won't shut up about death and tragedy for 3 hours or spend 24 hours listening to a type of music you hate the most?


----------



## The Creepster

Death for sure...I like tragedy and death

Know your fate...or not


----------



## morbidmike

know my fate so I can really tell people what I think of them (haunt forum people excluded)
get in a bar fight or a car accident


----------



## Draik41895

bar fight,sounds like it would be a good experience...

work for a pro haunt or run your own amateur haunt?


----------



## morbidmike

amature like I am

win a million dollar or find the real bigfoot and be able to capture him


----------



## The Creepster

Bigfoot all the way...

save someone or yourself?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Save someone - you get better press that way


Take a trip to a distant planet or work in a research station in Antarctica?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Antarctica - I would just never leave the warmth of the research station. I've heard 32 degrees inside of the building feels balmy when you are somewhere like the Antarctic.

Be wealthy beyond all imagination until you die, but not ever be allowed to even do so much as think about Halloween (much less participate in anything to do with Halloween) ever again or be all but homeless and still able to celebrate Halloween?


----------



## ededdeddy

Halloween wins

Be stuck in an elevator with bad BO guy or stinky breath lady


----------



## RoxyBlue

Phew, stinky breath lady



Run barefoot in icy snow or on hot beach sand?


----------



## The Archivist

hot beach sand, cause the car isn't that far away.

Wake up to the sounds of a baby screaming for attention or the sounds of someone hacking up a loogie repeatedly?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Screaming baby - loogie hacking sounds can make me gag.


Be hired for your looks or your brains?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Brains... it is the only way I stand a chance and that isn't even a very good chance.

Be the age you are right now or go back to a previous age?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Be the age I am now - I'm so much wiser than I used to be


Run with a pack of wolves or sleep in the sun with a pack of dogs?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Both and neither. Running with wolves would be exciting, until I trip and fall over something. Cat napping with dogs in the sun sounds relaxing, until you wake up with fleas.

Have leaches stuck all over you or be flea infested?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll go with the leeches.


Lean out over the edge of a very tall building or go down into a bat-infested cave


----------



## ededdeddy

cave please


break a finger or toe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Toe - I've done that already and survived


Be able to become invisible at will or have the ability to fly


----------



## The Archivist

Invisible. Pretty much the story of my life really.

Listen to a elderly family member nag at you or listen to the sounds of a treasured prop die spectacularly?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nagging - I can block that out if necessary (not that I have any relatives that would do such a thing)


Go to the dentist for a root canal or a proctologist for a colonoscopy


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Colonoscopy - been there, done that.

Eat something that fell on a dirty floor or eat off of a spoon that the dog licked?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I might have done both at least once


Walk around in tight shoes with very high heels or wear a corset?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Corset - not too much different than wearing very tight jeans which I always did when I was a size 5.

Be happily married and broke or single and wealthy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happily married and broke, because then we'll know for sure that people love us for who we are rather than how much cash they can touch us for


Be a cab driver in New York or a bus driver in Detroit?


----------



## The Creepster

A Bus Driver....bigger body count:googly:

Lie or steal?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Lie - would you want to tell a friend that that new dress makes her look fat?

Stay up late to bump up your post count or go to bed early like you planned?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I guess we know the answer to THAT one for you, Lady N


Leave sheets on the bed for a month or use the same hand towel for a month?


----------



## debbie5

Eww....sheets..I guess.

Here's a good one: be a rich, sexy rock star in your 20's but then find yourself to be a wrinkly old person with a crappy has-been career at 60 & longing for youth and past fortunes, or have a normal, uneventful, non-psychologically damaged life without the fleeting riches or fame??

(I'd take the fleeting fame!! Picture of Dorian Grey all the way...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

None of that fleeting stuff for me - I'm in for the long haul


How about this - be married to a rich, sexy rock star in his/her 20's who becomes a wrinkly old person with a crappy has-been career at 60 longing for youth and past fortunes, or have a spouse with a normal, uneventful, non-psychologically damaged life?


----------



## The Creepster

this is getting silly....I guess the normal part...because whiners make me angry

Have a talking potato or a cat that is a serial killer


----------



## RoxyBlue

Talking potato - that's just too funny And cats are by their nature serial killers of small furry things anyway.


Take a plane or drive so you can see the sights along the way?


----------



## debbie5

Drive. hate flying.

eaten or burned alive?


----------



## The Creepster

LoL te-hehheeh Ummm yeah I will go with BURNED ALIVE

Win a new Yugo or take whats behind door number 3


----------



## Night Watchman

I'll take door number 3.

Death or dismemberment?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Straight to death without that nasty cutting up part

Do the painting your house needs or hire someone else to do it?


----------



## debbie5

Do it myself.

Tongue cut out or eyeballs scooped out??


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Eyeballs... I talk too much to go without a tongue and if I have no eyeballs, I can't see how fat I am.

Have business savvy or be artistically creative (musical, art, photography...)?


----------



## Wildcat

artistically creative 

be funny looking or funny smelling?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Funny looking - I already am and have already developed a fairly decent sense of humor and sarcasm as a means of coping with it. Well, that and the fact that most of my friends are here online where they can't see the real me.

Be in a room that is too hot or too cold?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(You disparage yourself undeservedly, Ms Nyxie)


Too cold - being too hot makes me grumpy.


Be the wealthy owner of your company and have to deal with unhappy employees and clients, or be the low paid guy on the loading dock content to just do your job and earn a paycheck?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Wealthy owner who can run around saying "you're fired".

Be out front getting the praise and the glory or behind the scenes and out of the spotlight?


----------



## The Archivist

behind the scenes. I hate dealing with crowds, they make me uncomfortable.

Fix an appliance (washer, dryer, etc) without an instruction manual out of some sense of misplaced pride or sit through an endless day of jury duty in a room with no windows?


----------



## Night Watchman

Fix the appliance.

Pee your pants or crap your pants.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seeing as how stress incontinence is common in older women, the pee option is probably a sure bet anyway


Leap tall buildings in a single bound or stop a bullet with your chest of steel?


----------



## The Archivist

Leap tall buildings.

Sneak up on a child wearing a halloween mask or give an old person Tabasco flavored candy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If it's the Creepster, give an old guy Tabasco flavored candy:devil:

Be reincarnated as a rat or a cockroach


----------



## Night Watchman

Cockroach - the meek shall inherit the earth.

Impailed or Drawn and quartered


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> If it's the Creepster, give an old guy Tabasco flavored candy:devil:


Tabasco is for little wussy's....I like black powder 

Impaled...its not too bad and survival rate is high

Rot slow and painful...or quick, Brutal and in front of family


----------



## debbie5

Ohhhh...quick & brutal. They canpay for a therapist!


Luke or Han??


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Both.

Cute and cuddly or mean and scary?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I would rather be cute and cuddly until unwanted sales people show up at the door


Do all the cooking for Thanksgiving dinner or clean up all the pots, pans, and dishes after the meal?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Cooking - pots and pans are not my thing.

Go to Thanksgiving dinner or stay home and sleep instead?


----------



## Night Watchman

Stay home

White meat or dark meat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark meat


stuffing or mashed potatos


----------



## The Creepster

home made stuffing

blood blister or embedded sliver


----------



## Lady Nyxie

blood blister

wrinkles or arthritis?


----------



## The Creepster

wrinkles...

ugly or ignorant


----------



## Night Watchman

ignorant - ignorance is bliss unfortunately it's wasted on the ignorant.

t-boned or head on collision


----------



## The Archivist

Since I've already experienced a head on collision, I would say t-boned.

Shop your way through the crowded malls with short-tempered people or try WORKING in those crowded malls with short-tempered people?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

well ive worked ot for 5 years so i know how to make the best of it...work

would you rather get trampled in walmart or best buy on a black friday


----------



## The Archivist

Best Buy, the girls working there are hotter and speak English.


Locked out of the house naked or wearing wife/husband's cheesy-looking bathrobe?


----------



## debbie5

Naked. Give the neighbors some reason for thier eyes to bleed.


Enema or stomach flu??


----------



## haunted canuck

stomach flu- why fart and waste it when you can chuck and taste it

Dying a good looking corspe or dying as the oldest person in existance


----------



## debbie5

Good corpse.
(My family lives healthily into their mid 90's- not looking forward to that at all.)

Pegged down and pecked to death by chickens or disemboweled?


----------



## The Archivist

Disemboweled. Don't wanna give the animal I eat a lot the last laugh.

Break your fingers (due to stupidity) during build season or throw out your back?


----------



## debbie5

Fingers.

Have maid service or a personal chef?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maid service - I'd rather cook than clean.


Have a job you love that requires a two hour daily commute in bad traffic or work a so-so job 15 minutes from your home?


----------



## The Creepster

2 hours for job of love......

Shot or stabbed?


----------



## debbie5

Shot. I dream of it all the time....don't know why.

Earwax or eye boogers?


----------



## The Creepster

ear wax.....its got lots of uses

ingrown hair or stye?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Stye so you can creep people out thinking you have pink eye.

Suffer from one of the Creepster's suggestions or be swarmed by cute fuzzy bunnies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watch Creepster suffer from being swarmed by cute fuzzy bunnies


Go on a vacation to a tropical island for a week or stay at home and putter around for a week?


----------



## The Creepster

home.....vacations are overrated

help dismember or burn?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Play with the cute and fuzzy bunnies.

Go to a psychologist or a proctologist?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Psychologists and proctologists are specialists in "Odds and Ends" - nyuck, nyuck

Psychologist, just to see if I could make up enough weird crap to convince him I was in need of serious help:googly:

Get salt in your eye or lemon juice in a paper cut


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Salt in my eye so I would have a reason to be crying.

Mountains or shore?


----------



## The Creepster

Mountains 

My neighbor or Chernobyl?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take a chance and be your neighbor - how bad could it be?


Be very wise or very good looking?


----------



## The Creepster

Wisdom...cause I am already a big hunky STUD

See the end...or be ignorant


----------



## morbidmike

see the end so I know how many props I can finish


get a kiss from me on the lips or a punch in the face by me


----------



## The Creepster

I often referred to a punch as a kiss

Shave a cat or my back?


----------



## morbidmike

your back it would give me something to do for at least 10 hrs


be a bff with Roxy or Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1


Run through the snow barefoot or roll in hot sand


----------



## morbidmike

hot sand inside a volcano


pop someones huge zit or eat a fruit cake form 1964


----------



## The Creepster

pop away.....

gum in you hair....or sneezed in your face


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gum in hair


Get a paper cut or stub your toe


----------



## The Creepster

stub toe....

Faithful or backstabbing


----------



## The Archivist

faithful, I've had enough of backstabbing.

A blind date from someone your friends setup for you or a blind date that your mother has setup for you?


----------



## The Creepster

Friends

Pain or anger?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anger - it's rare, it doesn't last, and it's ALWAYS for a good reason


Take a pay cut so you have more time to do things you really enjoy or be rolling in cash with litlle time off


----------



## The Creepster

Time off for fun...money is overrated

poke fun at someone or yourself


----------



## Spooky1

Myself (more to work with )

Go see a movie or a play


----------



## morbidmike

movie more special effects


kiss a stranger or kiss me


----------



## The Creepster

stranger....

take a shower or clean clothes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shower


Go for a walk in a dark wooded area or a swim in the ocean on a moonlit night


----------



## The Creepster

woods in the dark

split or win it all


----------



## RoxyBlue

Split - that way the charity seekers that come out of the woodwork get spread around to more than one person



Be strong or be swift


----------



## The Creepster

Strong....of course

Think or ignore


----------



## RoxyBlue

Depends on the circumstances. Some things are best ignored


Spend a day at the library or go shopping at the mall?


----------



## The Archivist

Library. Usually nice and quiet. Though if I want to see some hot babes I will go to the mall.

Spend a day with the old folks (relatives) or stay at home cooped up with the kids? (For those who have them.)


----------



## The Creepster

Old folks...have better stuff to steal

Sit or stand?


----------



## morbidmike

sit I'mlazy


swim or float on a tube


----------



## The Creepster

Swim

caught in a lie or stealing


----------



## morbidmike

lieing


work on a dairy farm or a pig farm


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dairy farm. Pigs are smart, but extremely fragrant

Be a great dancer or a great singer


----------



## The Creepster

Ohh you know that Iam already a great SING-A er!...

Hug or wrestle?


----------



## The Archivist

Hug, but lead into a wrestling match...

Hunt around for something and settle for something that barely meets your specifications on a project and pay money for it or make the item yourself out of whatever material presents itself?


----------



## The Creepster

pay for what I want

screw or nail?


----------



## The Archivist

In what context? 

Sit in a freezing room wearing only a old pair of shorts while waiting for the clothes to be done drying or get locked outside while the wind is gusting and the temp is about 50*?


----------



## The Creepster

Wind outside...

Listen to elevator music or your cat


----------



## morbidmike

music


pet a dog or get bit by a mean rabid cat with mange and aid's ,herpies,stomache flu,and a migrane head ache


----------



## The Creepster

the cat...cause thats the best kind of love...it can't be killed by any know methods

So hot that you cloths stick to you...or the shower curtain


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not sure what the choice is, but I will say I don't like being so hot that anything sticks to me


Take one long vacation each year or take the same number of days as mini vacations several times during the year


----------



## The Creepster

mini factions....

use salt to stop bleeding or quarterize


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

ouch..cauterize I suppose

watch a movie in 3D or non-3D


----------



## RoxyBlue

Non 3D - no special equipment required


Spend a month in the Australian outback (not the restaurant) or the rain forests of the Amazon


----------



## jaege

Either one that has 5 star accommodations. Out back I suppose, since kangaroos are ... interesting.


Camping or 5 star hotel?


----------



## The Archivist

Camping. Been so long since I've been camping...Mmmm.

Clean up the personal mess by an elderly relative or go dumpster diving behind a strip mall with a lot of foreign restaurants?


----------



## The Creepster

dumpster dive

use metal or wood


----------



## jaege

Wood (Carpenter from way back)



Stake or beheading


----------



## Goblin

Neither if I can avoid it. 

Go to the beach or to the mountains?


----------



## The Creepster

beach...less clothing

Nail or screw?


----------



## morbidmike

screw holds better I think


have your finger nails pulled off or your big toes cut off


----------



## Goblin

Neither if I can avoid it

Cake or pie?


----------



## morbidmike

both please!!!!


fried rice or dirty rice


----------



## The Archivist

fried. 

Watch the cat clean itself then try to get in your face for love and attention or have your kid come over for love and attention with heaven only knows what on his/her hands and face?


----------



## GrimAftermath

The kids any day!!

Lose your dremel or your screw gun?


----------



## jaege

screw gun. I can always manually turn a screw


Tuna salad or chicken salad


----------



## The Creepster

Tuna...

Show or hide your fear


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hide - it's a useful skill to develop if you do any theater work


Remain silent and be considered a fool or speak and remove all doubt?


----------



## The Archivist

Remain silent. Been told that for most of my life no one wants to hear what I have to say.

Hang upside down to fix a tall prop or do it right and get a ladder?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Do it right and get a ladder.

Watch a movie in 2D or 3D?


----------



## RoxyBlue

2D - more comfortable than wearing those funny glasses


Spend the day at a zoo or go to a circus?


----------



## The Archivist

Zoo. I don't like the noise associated with zoos. It drives me nuts.

WYR get a whole bunch of great free stuff from a failing business but pay exorbant shipping costs or make similar things from pictures and scavanged materials?


----------



## Zurgh

Scavenge!


Would you rather listen to another or yourself.


----------



## The Creepster

Me...cause I am so in tune with my own insanity that If I was to let out what I really think they would keep my cage locked all the time....Shhhhhhh its only temporary

Lick your fingers or let your animals help you out


----------



## RoxyBlue

I let my dog help me out on that


Hang upside down out of a 15th floor window or go exploring in a cave full of bats


----------



## The Creepster

Upside down...it clears the mind

Repair a septic leak or face the Cenobites


----------



## Zurgh

The Cenobites, they owe me a favor anyway



Evil puzzle cube or evil silver ball as a prize in your breakfast cereal


----------



## The Archivist

Evil puzzle cube.

Wear fuzzy bunny slippers or Flaming Pink short bathrobe to work?


----------



## RoxyBlue

fuzzy bunny slippers


Sing show tune karaoke at a biker bar or do a dance number at a female impersonator club


----------



## The Creepster

I do it all the time....Sing show tune karaoke at a biker bar...my stage name is the singing butcher

stare directly at the sun for 5 mins or paper cut your lip


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Paper cut my lip, not really a fan of blindness.


Drink a gallon of water or eat three pounds of hamburger in half an hour?


----------



## The Creepster

gallon of water....I drink 2-3 of them a day


go bare foot or wear sandals


----------



## The Archivist

Depends on where I am. If I'm at the beach then sandals, in the cool mountains or forests then barefoot. I love the feeling of moist, loamy soil between my toes.

Sit on a tack or get electrocuted by bare wires?


----------



## The Creepster

tack

find a pretty face or a rocking body..WOOF!


----------



## morbidmike

I like good personality better


be able to spell well or type fast


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spell well


Walk on hot coals or lie on a bed of nails


----------



## The Creepster

hot coals...for sure

get bit or scratched...


----------



## The Archivist

scratched, but a bite would would look cooler and is one hell of a conversation starter...

Freeze your friend's underwear as a prank or run it up a flagpole for all to see?


----------



## The Creepster

frozen...I am banned from flag poles

stuck in a elevator that someone just puked in or clean a public shower INCLUDING the drains


----------



## The Archivist

I used to work for Los Angeles Unified School District, there's nothing anyone can think of that can gross me out anymore. (Challenge issued) So therefore, I pick elevator. Eventually, you get used to the smell...

Stuck in a long, slow line at the store with only one register open or stuck with a really slow internet connection while trying to download large media files?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Store line - I can read the magazines while I wait


Wade through a river full of piranhas or walk through a field full of bees


----------



## The Archivist

piranhas, they'll leave you alone unless you're bleeding.

Put up with in-laws you hate or go through a triple root canal operation?


----------



## Zurgh

in-laws



Eat the best steak or eat the best cake?


----------



## The Archivist

best steak. Mmmm...meat.


Eat a plate of raw tofu or eat a plate of cat food?


----------



## Zurgh

Tofu is bland, but some of my cats food smells good...



Battle an Iron Chef from the Japanese version or the American version?


----------



## The Archivist

American. I could understand what they're saying.


Listen a hot girl rattle on about meaningless junk or watch reality TV (like Survivor or America's Next Top Model)?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Listen to the girl, who will appreciate that someone is courteous enough to pay attention to what she says, however meaningless it may be, rather than slap some mindless label on her based on how she looks.


Learn how to change the oil on your car or just pay someone else to do it?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Been changing my own oil since I had my first car.


Eat fire or walk on glass?


----------



## The Creepster

fire...it cleanses everything

be respected or feared


----------



## Goblin

Respected. I'm already feared. lol

Go to the beach or the mountains


----------



## Zurgh

mountains



Skip or jump-rope?


----------



## The Creepster

jump rope...

Die with disgrace or kill with no remorse?


----------



## Goblin

Kill with no remorse

Fly a plane or sail a boat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd like to sail the boat, please


Be a highly visible, well known philanthropist or do your deeds of charity in secret?


----------



## The Archivist

Secret, that way no one will bug me with their requests for money.

Go to the bathroom at a lonely, dingy truck stop in the middle of nowhere, or use a public port-o-potty at the beach?


----------



## Goblin

Port-o-potty

Fight a shark or a tiger


----------



## The Archivist

Shark, easier behavior to predict.

change a dirty diaper from a baby or an adult?


----------



## Goblin

What would be the difference? Baby

Sing or dance?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like both, but I sing much more often


Scale a sheer cliff face or walk a tightrope


----------



## The Creepster

the cliff face...for sure

compete in a Iron man or Ultimate fighting match


----------



## Goblin

with my heart condition?????? Either one would kill me! lol

Swim for exercise or run?


----------



## The Creepster

run run run....6 miles a day will keep All Doctors AWAY

Worry or Just deal with it


----------



## Goblin

Deal with it

Swim for exercise or run


----------



## scareme

Swim, what else am I going to do with the pool in the back yard?

Bath alone or with someone?


----------



## Goblin

With someone (of the opposite sex)

Be the driver or the passenger?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Passenger - that way I get to look at the scenery without endangering anyone


Use a map or a GPS to find your way around


----------



## The Creepster

map

coast or pedal?


----------



## Goblin

Coast

A big vacation or several short trips


----------



## RoxyBlue

Several short trips - less stressful


Skin your knee or your elbow?


----------



## Goblin

elbow

Shorts or slacks in summer


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I split the difference and say "capris"?


Work a day job or a night job


----------



## The Creepster

Night

cook or clean?


----------



## Goblin

Clean

Spend a night in cemetary or a haunted house


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunted house - my parents live in one and I've been spent the night there many a time


Be self-employed or work for a large corporation


----------



## Goblin

Self-emloyed

Go to a seance or have one


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Go to a Seance

swim in a pool or a lake (ocean)


----------



## Goblin

Pool

Plane or train?


----------



## The Creepster

train

sleep in or make money


----------



## Goblin

make money

Fight a shark or a grizzly bear


----------



## The Creepster

Bear....

Be compassionate or BRUTAL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Compassionate, unless the person is a real jerk



Lose a toe or lose a finger


----------



## The Creepster

toe....

Go through the windsheild or fall out the back...Muahahahhaahah


----------



## Goblin

Fall out the back

Buy a new car or a new house


----------



## The Creepster

House...they usually put together a "LITTLE" bit better

Burn or freeze


----------



## Dark Star

freeze

Be tied to a job you hate or join the circus


----------



## The Creepster

circus but not that foo foo french one

Dark or Light?


----------



## Evil Queen

Dark

rich or poor?


----------



## Goblin

Rich

Chicken or beef


----------



## Monk

beef

miss a wedding or show up under dressed


----------



## Goblin

Miss it

Drown or eaten by a shark


----------



## The Creepster

Drown

Take someones word or find out for yourself


----------



## Goblin

Find it out myself

Make your own haunt or help someone with their's


----------



## RoxyBlue

Make my own


Cook from scratch or just get take out


----------



## Goblin

take out

eggs or pancakes


----------



## RoxyBlue

eggs


Live in a wooded mountain retreat or a chateau on the beach


----------



## Goblin

Beach

Car crash or plane crash?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Car crash - been there


Be in demand as a great party host/hostess or great party guest


----------



## The Creepster

party guest...

Steal for a good cause or Hit someone with a cattle prod


----------



## Evil Queen

cattle prod

WYR light your hair on fire or walk barefoot thru glass


----------



## Goblin

glass

Have a party or go to someone elses


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Have a party

Do push ups or sit ups?


----------



## Goblin

sit ups

Moan and cry or get revenge?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Revenge baby.....

Hot Tub or Sauna?


----------



## Goblin

Hot tub

Concert or ballgame


----------



## RoxyBlue

concert


go gray or go bald


----------



## The Creepster

gray

Be scared or dizzy


----------



## morbidmike

scared


get hit between the legs with a base ball or get drilled in the face with a football


----------



## Goblin

Base ball

Have a barbeque or go to one


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Have one...love to grill

Play basketball or baseball?


----------



## Goblin

basketball

Bowling or golf?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Golf

popcorn or peanuts


----------



## Goblin

popcorn

Reeces or Hersheys


----------



## The Creepster

apple

Sun or shade


----------



## Evil Queen

shade

WYR be hot or cold?


----------



## Goblin

cold

Breakfast or dinner


----------



## Joiseygal

Dinner

Bath or shower?


----------



## Dark Star

bath

oatmeal or cold cereal?


----------



## Evil Queen

cold cereal

french toast or waffles?


----------



## The Creepster

Waffles

Tall or short


----------



## Evil Queen

tall

mutt or purebred?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

mutt

cat or dog?


----------



## Evil Queen

cat

long hair or short


----------



## The Creepster

Long

Thirsty or ITCHY


----------



## Evil Queen

thirsty

WYR be the turtle or the hare?


----------



## Joiseygal

Wabbit

Car or motorcycle?


----------



## Evil Queen

car

wind or rain?


----------



## morbidmike

rain


kiss a hobbit or lick a frog


----------



## Evil Queen

Hobbit

WYR fly a plane or engineer a train?


----------



## Goblin

Train

Haunt a house or a graveyard after your dead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

House - more comfortable


Undergo open heart sugery or have a lobotomy


----------



## Goblin

Heart surgury

Cashews or peanuts?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cashews


Harvest horseradish while wearing a biohazard suit and respirator or clean a sewer?


----------



## Goblin

Harvest horseradish while wearing a biohazard suit 

Fish sticks or chicken tenders


----------



## The Creepster

Fish

eye surgery or glasses


----------



## Evil Queen

glasses

French or Italian?


----------



## The Creepster

Italian

Restrained or released


----------



## Evil Queen

released

WYR dive in the ocean or fly to the moon?


----------



## The Creepster

Moon...great cheese

sand or hair in your food


----------



## Evil Queen

either way it's getting thrown away.

ticks or leeches?


----------



## bfjou812

Must be ticks, I was married to a leech..........

WYR Liver or Cow Tounge


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Pork barbecu or chicken barbecue


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love a good pork barbeque


Walk across hot beach sand barefoot or go running through the snow barefoot


----------



## Evil Queen

Snow

WYR perform an autopsy or deliver a baby?


----------



## The Creepster

autopsy no question there

Barf while giving a speech or on a kid in a stroller


----------



## Goblin

Giving a speech

Bury a body or cremate it


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Cremate it

Eat food that was too salty or too sweet?


----------



## Goblin

Neither. I am on a no salt no suar diet

See a concert or perform in one


----------



## morbidmike

see one


see a boxing match or fight i n one


----------



## Goblin

See one

Big Mac or Whopper


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whopper (not that I like either one)


Work in a morgue or a slaughterhouse


----------



## Goblin

Morgue

Subs or burgers?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

burgers

french fries or onion rings?


----------



## Goblin

French fries

Coke or pepsi?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Coke

Lifetime in prison or death sentence?


----------



## Goblin

Lifetime

Hung or electrocuted


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

tough one...I think Hung

popcorn or candy at the movie theater?


----------



## Goblin

Popcorn

Theater or dvd?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Theater

Bagel or English Muffin?


----------



## Goblin

Muffin

Biscuits or corn muffins?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Corn Muffin.

Mexican or Chinese (Food)


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Ham biscuit or sausage biscuit?


----------



## Monk

sausage

would you rather be adored or feared?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Adored, no contest


Be one of those guys that picks apart owl poop to see what they eat or be a stable hand and muck out horse stalls


----------



## Goblin

The stalls......done that before.....only it was cows

Lemonade or kool aid


----------



## The Creepster

Lemon 

Have no roof or walls


----------



## Goblin

Roof

Brownies or cookies


----------



## The Creepster

COOKIE

Stinky or too bright


----------



## Goblin

Too bright

Popsicle or ice cream sandwich


----------



## RoxyBlue

This thread is starting to look a lot like "This or That"


ice cream sandwich


Get a tooth pulled or get your nose pierced


----------



## The Creepster

Hmmmmm nose I think, I have to keep the 2 teeth I have left

Get caught stealing a toy or hitting a parked car then trying to drive away


----------



## Goblin

Hitting the parked car

Use a pick or a shovel


----------



## The Creepster

Shovel

Know how to use the GI Joes Kung Fu Grip on someone or Have the ability to understand what pandas think


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm totally going with the panda mind meld here


Spend a month alone on a deserted island or a month working in a cubicle office environment


----------



## Goblin

Desrted island

Swim or surf


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Surf!!!


Have a falling nightmare or a being chased one?


----------



## Goblin

Chased

Shoes or boots


----------



## morbidmike

boot's


have a ear sliced off or have an Achilles sliced


----------



## Goblin

Neither

french fries or baked potato


----------



## The Creepster

french potato

Burned alive, or consumed


----------



## Dark Star

lol I am going with consumed

flowers or candy


----------



## Joiseygal

Flowers

Cotton Candy or popcorn?


----------



## Goblin

Popcorn

Fight a shark or an alligator


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll fight the alligator - all I need is a roll of duct tape and first shot at getting his jaws closed so I can tape them


Sit long hours at a desk job or be on your feet all day collecting tools at a tool booth


----------



## The Creepster

On my feet.....lol Tool booth? No way did Roxy make a boo boo

Have a case of athletes foot or have a athletes foot in your mouth?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I did! I meant "toll"


Althletes foot on the foot, please


Use sandpaper to remove your fingerprints or a dremel to sharpen your teeth


----------



## Spooky1

Dremel, power tools are always best

Abscessed tooth or torn ACL


----------



## Goblin

ACL

Fight a bear or a lion?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A bear

Which would you rather eat , a bear or a lion?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Ski or ride a sled


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ride a sled


Walk on nails or walk on hot coals


----------



## Goblin

Neither if I can help it

Mask or makeup?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Mask...it's easier.

Visit a doctor or Dentist?


----------



## Goblin

Doctor

Ghost or witch costume?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ghost

Watch baseball or football ?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Neither

Build a prop yourself or help someone on thier's?


----------



## Goblin

Build one myself THEN help someone with theirs

Fry food or bakes it


----------



## Evil Andrew

Fry it !

go north or south ?


----------



## Goblin

South

Scrambled or fried eggs


----------



## Evil Andrew

Over easy

Red or green chile


----------



## Luigi Bored

Green

tacos or burritos?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Bacon or Ham


----------



## Luigi Bored

Ham

salsa or guacamole


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Beach or mountains


----------



## Luigi Bored

Mountains

Walk or Run


----------



## creep factor

Run Innie or outie


----------



## Goblin

Innie

Snow or rain


----------



## PirateLady

Rain

black or white


----------



## Goblin

Black

life or death


----------



## Luigi Bored

Life

Fruit punch or lemonade


----------



## Goblin

Fruit punch

Sci Fi or horror


----------



## ededdeddy

horror

zombie or vampire movie


----------



## Goblin

Zombie

Large or compact car


----------



## Evil Andrew

Large

Car or truck ?


----------



## Goblin

Car

Flat tire or run out of gas


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Flat Tire

hot dogs or brats


----------



## Goblin

Hot dogs

Sausage or bacon


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bacon

Scrambled or over easy ?


----------



## Zurgh

over easy, if I couldn't get it basted...

Electric or gas?


----------



## Goblin

Electric

Steak or chops


----------



## Evil Andrew

Steak

Plump or skinny ?


----------



## Goblin

Skinny

Garlic or onions


----------



## Evil Andrew

Onion rings

Hit by bus or blown up ?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Steak or pork chops


----------



## Evil Andrew

Steak

Ski boat or bass boat ?


----------



## Goblin

Ski boat

Car or truck


----------



## Evil Queen

truck

WYR be able to see or talk to ghosts?


----------



## Goblin

Talk to

Bacon or sausage


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bacon bacon bacon

Cannibalism or starvation ?


----------



## Goblin

Starvation

Dead or undead


----------



## Evil Andrew

Undead

Stake in the heart or silver bullet ?


----------



## Goblin

Neither 

Toast or biscuit


----------



## Evil Andrew

buscuits

slip and fall , or be pushed ?


----------



## Goblin

slip and fall

shot or stabbed


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shot

Embezzlement or tax evasion ?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Injection or electrocution?


----------



## Shier Terror

Injection

Book or movie?


----------



## Goblin

Movie

Breakfast or lunch


----------



## Shier Terror

lunch

Google or Bing


----------



## Goblin

Google

Snow or rain


----------



## Evil Andrew

Snow

Bongos or Banjos ?


----------



## Goblin

Banjos

Slow death or quick


----------



## Evil Andrew

Give slow, receive quick

Life without parole, or lethal injection ?


----------



## Goblin

Life

Pancakes or waffles


----------



## Evil Andrew

Waffles

Army or Marines ?


----------



## debbie5

Marines.

herpes or shingles?


----------



## Goblin

Neither. I've had shingles.....noooo fun!

Bacon or ham?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bacon 

On a biscuit or an English muffin ?


----------



## Goblin

Biscuit

Turkey or ham


----------



## Evil Andrew

Turkey 

Lethal injection or firing squad ?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Indestructible or super strength


----------



## Evil Andrew

Indestructible

.22 or a nail gun ?


----------



## debbie5

Ooooooooo..nail gun! My drunkie, obnoxious neighbor nail gunned his hand to his roof ...missed the shingle.

Quickie or take your time?


----------



## Goblin

Take my time

Plane, train or bus?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Plane

Hand nailed to the roof, or, foot nailed to the floor (and you can't say neither - you gotta choose! )


----------



## debbie5

If it's good enough for Jesus, it's good enough for me: nail thru hand. 

Bury it or burn it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bury

Cop or Criminal?


----------



## debbie5

Cop- less stress.

Speaking of cops: powdered sugar or chocolate doughnut??


----------



## Goblin

Chocolate

baked potato or french fries


----------



## Evil Andrew

Baked with butter and rubbed with salt

machine-gunner or sniper ?


----------



## Goblin

machine gunner

Cake or pie


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pie

Nuke or conventional ?


----------



## debbie5

Conventional. Old school.

Spank it or pinch it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spank 

Night or morning ?


----------



## debbie5

NIGHT.....

jelly or jam?


----------



## Spooky1

jam

Would you rather watch Dirty Jobs or Mythbusters


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watch Dirty Jobs


Work in a hot attic in the middle of summer installing fiberglass insulation or spend several hours in a septic tank cleaning out sludge?


----------



## Goblin

Take the attic.

Be a turtle or a lizard?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Lizard

Batman or Robin ?


----------



## rottincorps

Batman He has all the bitch-en gear.

Lizzy Borden or Jeffery Domer


----------



## Goblin

Lizzie Bordern

Krypton or Mars


----------



## autumnghost

Mars - cause that's where men are from.

Sean Connery or Roger Moore?


----------



## Goblin

Sean Connery

Dolly or Reba?


----------



## debbie5

Dolly. Reba looks weird with her plastic surgery. Dolly IS weird, but that VOICE....

Cookies or chips?


----------



## Goblin

Cookies

Fruits or vegetables


----------



## debbie5

Fruits.

Soup or stew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Soup

Soupy or Stew ?


----------



## Goblin

Soupy

John Wayne or Clint Eastwood


----------



## Evil Andrew

Clint

Spaghetti Western or Dirty Harry ?


----------



## debbie5

Spaghetti Western.

Leech or internal parasite?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Some of my best friends are leeches

On the ocean or on a a lake ?


----------



## Goblin

Ocean

Toast or muffin


----------



## Evil Andrew

Muffin

Red or white?


----------



## debbie5

Blech...orange cream soda.

T or A?


----------



## Goblin

T

Strawberry or blueberry?


----------



## Evil Andrew

It always comes back to food, doesn't it ?

Strawberry

Revolver or Semi Auto ?


----------



## Goblin

Revolver

Snake or lizard?


----------



## debbie5

SNAKE . 100% snake. Love the snake. 


Chinese or Japanese??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Japanese

Russian or French ?


----------



## Goblin

French

Lion or tiger?


----------



## debbie5

TIger.

scrub it or rub it?


----------



## Goblin

Scrub it

Shovel snow or hire someone to do it


----------



## Joiseygal

Shovel snow...I'm cheap!

Go to a bar or have drinks with friends at home?


----------



## autumnghost

have drinks with friends at home

Go to a movie at the theater or rent a dvd for home?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Theater

Elves who make toys, or elves who slaughter orcs ?


----------



## Joiseygal

Watch movies at home unless someone is paying for me to go to the movies. 

Go to the pool or beach?


----------



## debbie5

Slaughter orcs and beach. LOVE the beach..an ocean beach. 

8 track tape or Beta?


----------



## Goblin

8 track tape

Doughnuts or fruit


----------



## debbie5

You are kidding me, right? Who would choose FRUIT!?

Lasagna or spaghetti?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spaghetti 

Die a Martyr or Recant ?


----------



## debbie5

Die a martyr. (I had one office mate who used to rag on me monthly for being Catholic. Cuz we worship Mary & the Pope, ya know. Good thing she never knew I once was a Baha'i!)

Sweet or savory?


----------



## Goblin

Sweet

Steak or porkchop


----------



## autumnghost

Steak

Summer or winter?


----------



## debbie5

Summer.

Silver or gold?


----------



## Evil Andrew

(for Goblin it always comes back to food - heh heh : )

Gold

A mullet or a bouffant ?


----------



## debbie5

Bouffant, with a lil bow at the bangs, thank you. 


Lead guitar or bass?


----------



## Goblin

Lead guitar

Movie theater or dvd


----------



## debbie5

DVD. 

bedbugs or roaches?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

toast or biscuit?


----------



## debbie5

Toast.

Eggs- over easy or scrambled (or some other way?)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Easy

Catacombs or crypt ?


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm...crypt.

disembowled or eaten alive by ants?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dis 

Hung by a rope, or hanging by a thread ?


----------



## Goblin

Hanging by a threead

Acid or poison?


----------



## debbie5

Poison...more romantic.


Divorce or cheat on the side?


----------



## Goblin

Not married

burnt up or drowned?


----------



## debbie5

Burnt up.

Dog or cat?


----------



## Goblin

Cat

Spider or scorpion?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Scorp

Speakers or headphones ?


----------



## debbie5

Speakers! 

Here's one that Shannon Tweed asked Gene Simmons:

food or sex??


----------



## Goblin

Both....at the same time

French fries or baked potato


----------



## debbie5

GOBBY! (blushing)

Fries. 

chili or stew?


----------



## ededdeddy

Chili

Pork or Hot dogs with your saurkaut


----------



## autumnghost

Hot dogs (without the kraut ewww)

Sex or sleep?


----------



## debbie5

Ooo..that's a tough one. I never get enough sleep, and it's neater, so I'll go with sleep. 

Clean shaven or beardy?


----------



## Goblin

Clean shaven

Fruitcake or eggnog?


----------



## autumnghost

Ugh neither.

Frozen custard or ice cream?


----------



## debbie5

Custard.

Custer or Sherman?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Custer

Sioux or Arapahoe ?


----------



## debbie5

Missy Elliot is Arapahoe.

pasty or tan?


----------



## Goblin

tan

dead or undead?


----------



## autumnghost

Ooooo Tall, dark and undead - of the Black Dagger Brotherhood variety please

Early bird or night owl?


----------



## debbie5

Night owl.

Suffer or take meds?


----------



## scareme

meds.. I love meds. God doesn't want us to suffer, that's why he made meds.

Christmas present- wrapped or bagged?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wrapped

Joe Kidd or Josey Wales ?


----------



## debbie5

Kidd.

dark circles or under eye bags?


----------



## Goblin

dark circles

deaf or dum?


----------



## autumnghost

dum (but not dumb)

Billy Squier or Billy Joel


----------



## Evil Andrew

Joel

Go to the moon, or to the bottom of the ocean ?


----------



## debbie5

(slapping Evil Andrew for choosing Joel over Squier!)

Moon.

dentures or lots of dental work?


----------



## Goblin

dentures

Scrambled eggs or fried?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Scrambled

Gas fireplace , or wood ?


----------



## Goblin

Wood

Real tree or artificial one


----------



## debbie5

fake

slippers or socks?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Slipper

Live in 1910, or today in 2010 ?


----------



## Goblin

2010

Super power or magic powers?


----------



## debbie5

Magic powers


night or day?


----------



## autumnghost

Tough one - Night

mashed potatoes or stuffing


----------



## debbie5

Stuffing.

fall down the stairs & sore or bloody road rash?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fall down the stairs - I've done that a few times


Attend a big holiday party where lavish food and refreshments will be served but you will know absolutely no one there nor can you take anyone you know with you, or stay at home dining on cheese and crackers with your best friends?


----------



## Goblin

Best friends

Buried or cremated?


----------



## autumnghost

Cremated

books or movies?


----------



## Goblin

Both

Nutmeg or Cinnamon


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cinnamon



Goblin said:


> Buried or cremated?


Buried alive or cremated alive ?


----------



## scareme

Buried alive

Runny nose or runny behind?


----------



## Goblin

Nose

Cold or flu?


----------



## debbie5

cold


perfumed or natural scent


----------



## scareme

natural

regular or super size


----------



## autumnghost

super sized

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## Evil Andrew

Coke

Cowgirl or Saloon Girl ?


----------



## Goblin

Cowgirl

John Wayne or Clint Eastwood?


----------



## scareme

Clint

Christmas tree with all white lights or multi colored lights


----------



## Evil Andrew

Multi

A star on top or an angel ?


----------



## Goblin

I have an angel

Christmas Eve or Christmas Day?


----------



## scareme

Christmas eve...it's when we opened our presents

Thanksgiving parades or New Years Day parades


----------



## Goblin

Thanksgiving

Turkey or ham?


----------



## debbie5

Turkey.


Stuffing or potatos?


----------



## Goblin

Potatoes

Beef roast or steak


----------



## Evil Andrew

Steak

Pinhead A









Or

Pinhead B


----------



## Spooky1

Pinhead "A"

Adrienne Barbeu

or

Linnea Quigley


----------



## Evil Andrew

Aaahhhh. Adrienne

Quigley










Or

Wrigley


----------



## Goblin

Wrigley

Loni Anderson or Raquel Welch?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahhhhh Raquel


The Holiday Inn in Paris, TX

Or

Wishing Paris Hilton had stayed at a Holiday Inn Express ?


----------



## Goblin

Wishing Paris Hilton had stayed at a Holiday Inn Express

High speed or dial up


----------



## Evil Andrew

HS

Starry Night










Or

Ringo Starr ?


----------



## Goblin

Starry night

Giant spiders or giant ants?


----------



## debbie5

Giant ants.

"Giant" or "Rebel Without A Cause"?


----------



## scareme

Giant

Gone With The Wind or Wizard of Oz?


----------



## debbie5

Wizard of Oz.


Ozzie Osbourne or Ozzie & Harriet?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ozzie Osbourne

Harriet or a Hairy It ?


----------



## debbie5

Harriet.

Stitches or butterfly bandages?


----------



## Goblin

Stitches

Banana split or sundae?


----------



## debbie5

Split.


socks or slippers?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

socks.

Be stabbed with small needles until you bleed to death, or have you intestines pulled out of your mouth?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mouth

Cliff Clavin









Or

Off a Cliff ?


----------



## debbie5

Off a cliff.

Find a picture to go with your post, or just post picless?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Gotta have the visual

Sensory Overload









Or Sensory Deprivation ?


----------



## Goblin

Overload

Evil Andrew or a monkey?


----------



## debbie5

You need to offer two DIFFERENT choices...


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Monkey(?)

Have one of your feet cut off, or have all of your teeth snapped off.


----------



## debbie5

Only ONE foot? No one wants to wobble. I'll go with teeth. 

Spaghetti or lasagna


----------



## scareme

lasagna, having it tomorrow night at my daughter's house

garlic bread or bread sticks?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Garlic.

Bleed from the eyes or vomit up blood?


----------



## debbie5

Eyes.

Examine the mouse in the mouse trap for grossness, or just dump it in garbage?


----------



## scareme

Just dump it.

Buy a mouse trap or just get a cat?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I have three cats, so get a trap XD

Halo or call of duty


----------



## Spooky1

Halo

Watch the Original Time Machine or the Remake


----------



## Evil Andrew

Original

Matt "Guitar" Murphy










Or

Murphy Brown


----------



## debbie5

Who knew George Jefferson played the guitar!!?? 

I'll take a free guitar anytime.

Would you rather be a miner or a proctologist?


----------



## Goblin

Miner

Be a zombie or a vampire?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Vampire. I want to be able to think for myself.


Be eaten alive by ants, or put in a wood chipper?


----------



## debbie5

Wood chipper, where all wives belong.


Shovel endless snow or walk through a desert?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Snow. I don't mind cold.

Sliced or diced?


----------



## GothicCandle

Onions: Sliced.

No water or no oxygen?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

oxygen. You'd suffer less.


internal bleeding, or bleeding out?


----------



## debbie5

Bleeding out...more fun.

Zits or boils?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Zits.

Drink acid, or shotgun to the stomach?


----------



## debbie5

Shotgun!

Funnel or boilermaker?


----------



## Goblin

Funnel

Dracula or The Wolfman


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Wolfman. Werewolves for the win.

Have your jaw snapped off, or have all fingers on one had cut off?


----------



## scareme

I guess the hand. 

Elephant back into you or hit by a car?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Back into.

Razer blade or bread knife?


----------



## debbie5

Bread knife.

Hot sauce in your eye or frozen eyeball?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Hot sauce. Wash it out 

leg in the meat grinder or be covered in gas and set on fire?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

New car or a new house?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Lame. saying neither ruins the game.

house.

buried alive, or head chopped off?


----------



## Goblin

Buried alive

Talk or listen


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Talk 

gutted like a fish or skinned like a seal?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Theater or dvd?


----------



## ORLOCK

Theatre

A Day Late or A Dollar Short?


----------



## Goblin

A day late

Baked potato or fries?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Depends on how I feel. I guess fries. 

Xbox or PS3?


----------



## Goblin

Don't know that much about them

Brownies or cupcakes?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Ooh, hard to choose. Brownies.

bacon or sausage?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Bacon, chocolate covered. They have that here in Cleveland at a place called Malleys Chocolates. Haven't tried it yet though.

The day after Halloween or the first day you see Christmas decorations in the store (earlier each year)


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Christmas. 

Mac or pc?


----------



## Haunted Spider

mac, of course I have a pc at work so I can use both. 

drown or suffocate?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Chocolate or vanilla


----------



## Haunted Spider

Vanilla. That is not even a decision

Milk or Orange juice


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Milk. 

Electric chair or firing squad?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Firing squad would be more exciting to be a part of. Everyone gets to shoot where as only one guy gets to pull the switch. Plus then you can ask what the last thing that went through his mind was, besides the bullet.

Movie or TV


----------



## Goblin

Tv

Dvd or VHS


----------



## Haunted Spider

DVD.

Would you rather go hungry for the night or eat so much your stomach hurts.


----------



## Goblin

I've had to go 12 hours with out eating before blood work.
No fun for a diabetic. I'll take eat too much

Arm pain or leg pain?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Arm pain. I need my legs to move all day. I can not use an arm for a little bit. Had to for 6 weeks once when the elbow went the wrong way. Darn wrestling practice. 

Cell phone or home phone.


----------



## Goblin

Home phone

Fly or super strength?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Hmm.. I would rather fly. No more traffic jams ever. 

Would you rather be blind or deaf


----------



## Spooky1

deaf, although Roxy already thinks I'm half deaf. 

Drive in Washington DC rush hour traffic in a snow storm or have your finger nails pulled out slowly


----------



## RoxyBlue

Drive in rush hour, obnoxious as it would be


Climb the highest mountain or swim the deepest ocean?


----------



## Goblin

Ocean.

Murder or suicide?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Would I rather murder or commit suicide. Neither, then Halloween wouldn't be fun anymore. 

Would you rather sit in a cubicle all day or be on the factory line?


----------



## Goblin

I've been in a factory line. No fun. Cubicle

Chicken or turkey?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Turkey, makes you sleepy and I can always use a good nap. 

Would you rather drive all day to your destination or fly having to go through TSA?


----------



## Goblin

Depends where the destination is and how much it costs

Milky Way or Snickers?


----------



## Haunted Spider

I would rather have a snickers any day. 

Would you rather shovel snow for an hour or drive in it.


----------



## PirateLady

Shovel the snow

dark chocolate or white chocolate


----------



## scareme

white chocolate

Winter -8 or summer 104 for a full month?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

104. 

Torn limb from limb, or sliced in half?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

diesel or gas


----------



## scareme

gas

Live in a month of darkness or a month of light?


----------



## Goblin

Light

Doughnuts or cupcakes


----------



## Haunted Spider

cupcakes is what I would rather have.

Would you rather be banned from posting or be unable to access the site (both for two weeks. )


----------



## Goblin

Unable to access

Spiders in your bed or snakes?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

snakes. I can find them easier, take them out of my bed, and then go back to sleep.

M16 or ak-47?


----------



## Haunted Spider

M16. I like the look better. 

kindle or real book?


----------



## Goblin

Real book

Superman or Spider-Man


----------



## Haunted Spider

You know I like superman better. Always have. Superclimber just sounds weird though haha. 

.... rather watch Original or remake movies


----------



## Goblin

Original

Jump or climb


----------



## Haunted Spider

I would rather Climb. That was an obvious answer haha. 

Would you rather swim or run?


----------



## debbie5

Swim.

cruxify or burned at the stake?


----------



## Haunted Spider

I would rather cruxify as it is stated in the tense that I would be doing it not done to, where as burned at the stake sounds like me in particular and that would be no fun. 

Would you rather eat a whole package of crackers or a peanut butter bread sandwich, without having water for either one?


----------



## debbie5

Peanut butter, as I would have milk, not water with it.. 

woman: with a mustache or hairy pits?


----------



## autumnghost

Ewwww hairy pits I guess - at least they can be covered up most of the time.

Bald guys or hairy ones? (shhh - this one could get me in trouble since hubbie shaves his head)


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Hair? I don't have a preference for guys lol. Not really in to that.

set the woods on fire or flood the bridge?


----------



## Goblin

Flood the bridge

Cake or pie


----------



## Haunted Spider

Cake as long as it doesn't have coconut frosting. Just not into that. 

would you rather skydive or bungi jump


----------



## Goblin

Neither. I don't like heights

Bacon or ham biscuits


----------



## scareme

You have to pick one or the other, the lesser of two evils. I don't like bacon or ham biscuits, but I'll pick ham, cause the bacon taste stays with you longer.

Slip on the ice, fall on your front side or back side?


----------



## Goblin

I have done both. No fun

Cut off your fingers or toes?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Toes. I can make modified shoes to get my balance back but I need the fingers to build everything. 

couscous or rice?


----------



## Spooky1

rice and I just had some

eaten alive by rats or by sharks (and if you respond neither your post should be ignored)


----------



## scareme

Sharks, it would go faster,

Alone in the dark in a scary place, or with someone you don't, they may be a good guy, may be a bad guy.


----------



## Haunted Spider

hmm.. I like alone in the dark. My imagination can go wild that way and soon there are lots of "friends" around me. shivers...

scuba dive or snorkel?


----------



## Goblin

scuba dive

Cat or kitten


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm guessing you mean adopt a cat or kitten? I've done both and kittens are adorable and you can blend them into your family but cats who need and want a home love you and want so much to be part of the family so I say cats. The only thing is I always wonder what they were like as a kitten.

Would you rather marry just to have a family and not be alone or be single?


----------



## Goblin

Family

Cereal or full breakfast


----------



## Haunted Spider

cereal, but only if it is lucky charms. 

would you rather be an early riser or night owl?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Night owl - getting up early is overrated


Be hired as an apprentice lion tamer at a circus or as a performer in the sideshow?


----------



## autumnghost

Lion tamer - here kitty kitty

Hard or soft rock music?


----------



## Haunted Spider

soft rock

strawberry or raspberry


----------



## RoxyBlue

strawberry


Follow the directions or just make it up as you go along


----------



## Haunted Spider

hmmm... depends on the situation. Driving, I like directions. Prop making, kind of make it up as I go. Cooking, definitely make it up, that looks like a teaspoon sure it does. 

keypad or touch screen to type.


----------



## Spooky1

Keypad, I hate finger prints on my screen (cheesy poofs and touch screens don't go together well)

have a tape worm or Trichinosis


----------



## scareme

tape worm, I think it would be easier to get rid of.

sand in your underwear for a week of lice?


----------



## debbie5

sand! baby powder fixes it..lice? not so much.

smelly feet or smelly dog?


----------



## scareme

feet, they are further away from my face than the dog is

Mom stay with you for a week or Mom-in-law?


----------



## debbie5

OMG....they both drive me up a wall. MIL.

fall on ice and somehow slide under the car, or fall on ice in public?


----------



## scareme

In public, hopefully someone will help me get up.

Eat dog food or cat food?


----------



## Spooky1

Dog food, cat food is nasty

toothache or migraine


----------



## scareme

Migraine, no toothache, I guess it would be easier to treat.

Writers block or Carpel Tunnel?


----------



## Goblin

Writers block

Box Mike Tyson or wrestle Ric Flair?


----------



## autumnghost

Wrestle Ric Flair - have you seen him lately? Dude - it's really time to retire

Steak or seafood?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Steak, pink in the middle but no blood.

file your own taxes or jury duty?


----------



## Spooky1

Taxes (I've already been on a jury for a murder trial)

Not eat for 3 days or eat something you detest for a week


----------



## Goblin

Eat something you detest

This or that.......or Would you rather?


----------



## Haunted Spider

This or that. I don't have to type would you rather each time. 

Take on Goblin or Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Roxy......Goblin's too tough! 

Walk or run?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Walk. I don't like to run unless I have to. 

Valentines day or sweetist day?


----------



## debbie5

Neither. HALLOWEEN! LOL...

japanese food or chinese food?


----------



## Goblin

Japenese

Throat cut or decapitated


----------



## Haunted Spider

Cut throat. That would be a cool scar.


orange juice or orange slices.


----------



## Goblin

Orange slices

Chocolate candy or chocolate ice cream


----------



## debbie5

Candy.

Get sneezed upon or peed upon?


----------



## Goblin

sneezed on

Buried or wrapped in old newspapers and stomped into the ground?


----------



## PirateLady

buried

trains or planes


----------



## autumnghost

Oh thank goodness - a normal one Planes since I've never been on a train

Read or watch a movie?


----------



## debbie5

READ! tho' old silent movies would win out if one was on.

sweet or savory?


----------



## Haunted Spider

sweet for the most part

rather keep a paid off car or buy a nicer one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Keep a paid off car - I try to keep my cars for at least 10 years before replacing them


Get sprayed by a skunk or pooped on by a flock of geese


----------



## PirateLady

pooped by a flock of geese

get splashed by a car or fall down in a mud puddle


----------



## Goblin

splashed by a car

Fight zombies or vampires


----------



## PirateLady

Vampires

go to the beach or the mountains


----------



## Goblin

The Beach

Go for a walk in the rain or snow?


----------



## PirateLady

snow

hike a trail or ride a horse on the trail


----------



## debbie5

horse!

shovel human waste at a treatment plant for lots of $$$ or work an easy job for low pay?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

easy job for low pay (yeah...I'm lazy that way)

WYR stub your toe or hit your thumb with a hammer?


----------



## Goblin

Stub my toe

WYR I hit your toe or finger with a hammer


----------



## Haunted Bayou

ouch...i guess finger? 

WYR.. Grill at home or go out to eat steak


----------



## Goblin

Grill at home

WYR I shot you or stabbed you?


----------



## PirateLady

neither but if I had to choose stabbed

WYR camp out in a tent or a RV?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

RV..what am I a savage? (A hilton would be even better)

WYR go fishing or hiking?


----------



## Goblin

Hiking

WYR I blew up your house or set fire to it?


----------



## PirateLady

blow it up...quicker that way 


crabs or shrimp


----------



## Goblin

Shrimp

WYR I buried you alive or cremate you alive?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Goblin is morbid...but we like that in a person in these parts.

Buried...less painful unless it is fire-ant season

WYR get stung by a wasp or bitten by a snake.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have experienced both, so I'll go with the snake as long as it isn't poisonous


Watch a movie in the theater or rent a copy and view it at home?


----------



## Goblin

View it at home

WYR I stole your car or your money?


----------



## debbie5

Car.

Wax your Netherlands or have a tooth pulled?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

wax somebody's nethers

That's like beating them at sports or something right?

spiders or bats?


----------



## Goblin

Bats

WYR I fed you to sharks or alligators?


----------



## autumnghost

If I have to pick - sharks

Clean your mother-in-law's house or have your mother-in-law clean yours?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Clean her house.

Use a porta potty at a Renaissance fair or dumster dive at a sea food shop?


----------



## Goblin

Porta potty

WYR I threw rocks at you or knives?


----------



## autumnghost

I'll go for the rocks

Be a millionaire doing something you hate or be a pauper doing something you love.


----------



## Goblin

Millionaire.....you can still do what you love

WYR I sold you or gave you away?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't sell me, because....






Lie on a bed of nails or walk on a bed of hot coals


----------



## ededdeddy

hot coals


shave a hairy guys back or wash his feet


----------



## Goblin

Wash his feet

WYR threw hand gernade at you or make it quick with a bazooka?


----------



## Zurgh

Grenade, better chances of survival.


WYR play a Chess or play Monopoly?


----------



## debbie5

Monopoly.

WYR spank or rub?


----------



## Goblin

Rub

Sink or swim?


----------



## Zurgh

Swim


Honey mustard or Horseradish sauce?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Honey mustard

Guadalcanal or Iwo Jima ?


----------



## Goblin

Iwo Jima

Frankenstein or Dracula


----------



## Evil Andrew

Frank

Mortar or BAR?


----------



## Goblin

Mortar I guess

Turkey or Ham?


----------



## debbie5

ham

your place or mine?


----------



## Goblin

What do you have in mind? lol
Your's

Give or recieve?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Give

Pitch or Catch?


----------



## Goblin

Pitch

Turkey or ham?


----------



## Zurgh

Ham


Fresh or canned?


----------



## Goblin

Fresh

Cake or pie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can't we have both?

Fame or Fortune ?


----------



## debbie5

Fortune.

Over or under?


----------



## Zurgh

Over


WYR live in the 1820's or 1420's


----------



## aquariumreef

1820's.

On-stage or in the audience?


----------



## Goblin

Audience

Theater or dvd


----------



## Zurgh

DVD


WYR have breakfast for dinner or dinner for breakfast?


----------



## Goblin

Breakfast for dinner

Zombies or Vampires?


----------



## scareme

Vampires, they are so sexy.

Christmas lights all one color, or mixed colors?


----------



## aquariumreef

Mixed, red and yellow FTW!

Sleep upside down or in a plastic box?


----------



## scareme

I don't think I could sleep upside down, so it will have to be a plastic box.

Recieve a gift of a stuffed animal or legos?


----------



## Zurgh

Lego's, no question.



House spider; kill till dead or capture and release.


----------



## Goblin

Kill

Ham or turkey?


----------



## scareme

Turkey, but this Christmas my sister is fixing both, yum.

Pumpkin pie or pecan pie?


----------



## Drago

Pecan pie

Live scorpions or live praying mantis.


----------



## aquariumreef

Mantis :wub:

Stepping dog poo or sitting on rotten eggs?


----------



## Goblin

rotten eggs

Television or radio


----------



## Zurgh

TV


paper or plastic


----------



## scareme

paper

one lump or two?


----------



## Zurgh

2


WYR leave a message or hang-up and try later?


----------



## aquariumreef

Try again later.

Bake a cake or buy one?


----------



## Spooky1

Bake

Chocolate mousse or a chocolate moose


----------



## Goblin

Chocolate Mousse

Cantalope or watermelon


----------



## Drago

Cantalope


Goat cheese or Parmiggiano


----------



## scareme

Loooovvee goat cheese.

houseplants or silk flowers?


----------



## debbie5

Houseplants.

Beef or chicken?


----------



## scareme

Chicken, always.

Steak or seafood?


----------



## Goblin

Steak

Breakfast or dinner?


----------



## scareme

Breakfast

pills or liquid?


----------



## Zurgh

Pills


Skip breakfast or skip dinner.


----------



## Goblin

Dinner

Hit yourself in the head with a hammer or a sledge hammer?


----------



## Drago

Ouch, hammer

Remove a tooth with rusty pliers, or suture a deep gash with rusty needle.


----------



## scareme

tooth

kiss a stranger or kiss a co-worker


----------



## Goblin

C0-worker

Sleet or freezing rain


----------



## Drago

Sleet

out of gas on hwy, or driving in heavy rain with broken windshields wipers.


----------



## Goblin

I have done both. Run out of gas

Pudding or pie


----------



## Drago

pie

Nutella or Peanut butter


----------



## Goblin

Peanut butter

Bats or spiders in your hair?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Bats

White or Dark chocolate?


----------



## Goblin

Dark

Day or night?


----------



## PirateLady

day

spring or fall


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Fall (duh halloween)

Dragon or Knights?


----------



## scareme

Knights, dragons can be so hard to cuddle with.

Dogs or cats?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Dogs (My cats tend to stare at me as if I'm beneath them)

Burnd at the stake, or be a slave to some rich jerk?


----------



## scareme

Slave, you can have some fun spitting in his food.

Sit or stand for 12 hours


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Stand That way I can keep moving.

If you were going to run away from the life you have, Hobo or Circus?


----------



## scareme

Circus, so much more fun.

Your next car-BMW or hearse?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Hearse, Ghostbuster style though.

Whiskey or Rum?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sippin whiskey is fine, but tequila makes you crazy : )

Outlaw biker or white collar criminal ?


----------



## Spooky1

White collar criminal (more money, better jails)

Trip into space or deep sea submarine trip


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Trip into space...I would love to do that.

Work to the exclusion of all else and be famous throughout the centuries or have a loving family and be contented and happy in your one lifetime?


----------



## Goblin

Happy in one life time.......I already did the first one

Zombies or vampires


----------



## scareme

Vampires, as if you couldn't tell from my avatar.

Decorating the Christmas tree or taking it down?


----------



## Goblin

Decorating

Snow or rain?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hard one as I like both. I'm in Florida so I'm going to go with rain.

Books or movies?


----------



## debbie5

Ohhhh..that's hard. Movies.

speakers or headphones?


----------



## Goblin

Headphones

ghost or poltergeist in your house?


----------



## scareme

ghost

Get locked in the basement or attic?


----------



## Goblin

Attic

Locked in a trunk or a casket


----------



## Evil Andrew

Casket - gotta be able to stretch out my legs.......

Water board or electric shock ?
(either way you *will *tell me what I want to know)


----------



## Goblin

Electric shock........they're fun!

Chocolate or vanilla


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can't we have both?

Buffalo or Beefalo ?


----------



## Goblin

What is beefalo?

Buffalo

Shot or stabbed?


----------



## Evil Andrew

(beefaloes are a cross between domestic cattle and buffalo. Hardier and more / better meat than cattle and not as mean and hard to keep as buffalo)










Stabbed

Trampled in a stampede, or drug by a stirrup?


----------



## scareme

Stampede

Answer the questions or ask the questions?


----------



## Goblin

Ask

Read a ghost story or watch a horror movie


----------



## scareme

A real ghost story

9 in of snow or `1 in of ice


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have to go with the snow. Ice is just plain a nuisance.



Wear shoes that are too small or a hat that is too tight


----------



## Spooky1

Tight shoes (my hats need to fit right) 

Drive in snow or dense fog


----------



## Goblin

Fog

Drive on snow or ice?


----------



## scareme

snow

starve or eat until your stomach bursts?


----------



## Goblin

Either way you die! Eat..........

Bacon and eggs or eggs and bacon?


----------



## Evil Andrew

As long as I can get bacon......

Trench warfare or jungle warfare ?


----------



## Goblin

Jungle

Fly a kite or sail a wood glider


----------



## scareme

Fly a kite, it's what everybody tells me to do.
Hang out down by the school yard with Paul Simon or Steven Tyler?


----------



## Goblin

Paul Simon

Eaten by a shark or a crocodile?


----------



## Spooky1

Shark, it would be cleaner

suffer gout or arthritis


----------



## Goblin

I already have Arthritis so I'll stick with it

Old age or murdered?


----------



## Evil Andrew

its never too late for both (evil grin) - murdered

France or Germany ?


----------



## Goblin

France

Boston Strangler or Jack the Ripper


----------



## Evil Andrew

Jack

Zodiac or Son of Sam ?


----------



## Goblin

Zodiac

Evid Andrew or Jack the Ripper?


----------



## Evil Andrew

The choice is clear, stay thirsty my friend : )

Die on your feet, or live on your knees ?


----------



## Goblin

On my feet kicking the crap out of everyone!

Lex Luthor or Dr. Doom?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Lex

Martin Luther or Luther Vandross ?


----------



## Goblin

Vandross

Bit by a cobra or a Black Mamba?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cobra

Drive a Cobra, or dance the Mambo ?


----------



## Goblin

Drive the cobra

Go to Mars or Venus?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mars

An Almond Joy or a Mounds ?


----------



## Goblin

Almond Joy

Be a werewolf or a vampire?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Vampire

As a hungry male vampire, would you rather feed off a hobo or rats ?
(all the scantily clad female victims from the movies are unavailable)


----------



## Spooky1

A hobo could technically be a scantily clad female. 

Watch a Twilight movie or have your eyes gouged out


----------



## Goblin

Watch the Twilight Movie

Buried alive or eaten alive?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Buried

_The End_ or _The Final Cut_


----------



## Spooky1

The Final Cut sucked, so I'd go with the End

listen to Disco or Grunge


----------



## Goblin

Disco

Tap dance or break dance?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Tap if I tride to Break dance I would break something alright. Porably my neck.

hang glide or those flying squiral suit things.


----------



## Goblin

hang glide

Break a toe or a finger


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Toe I've done both I perfer the toe.

Pancakes or french toast?


----------



## Goblin

French toast

Ham & eggs or Bacon & eggs?


----------



## scareme

ham and eggs, bacon is too rich

smell a wet dog or doggy farts?


----------



## Goblin

Doggy fart....it wouldn't last very long

Hung or electrocuted?


----------



## scareme

electrocuted

arrive to a party too late or too early


----------



## N. Fantom

Too early, you get to enjoy it longer.

Would you rather be put into a Russian prison or take a bath with a hobo


----------



## Goblin

Bath with a hobo.......a female hobo

Eaten by a lion or a wolf?


----------



## N. Fantom

Wolf, i'm totally team Jacob:googly:

Would you rather trim your mustache with hedge clippers or your hedges with your mustache clippers.


----------



## Goblin

Hedge with mustache clippers

Drown in water or quicksand?


----------



## Ramonadona

Water. I would rather have liquid in my lungs than gritty icky thick stuff. You'd never guess that I smoke, right?

Run over by a train inside or outside of a car?


----------



## Goblin

Outside

Bitten by a cobra or eaten by a Boa Constrictor?


----------



## Hairazor

I choose Cobra, you could-possibly--get---antidote----before-----death, with boa you would surely end up a pile of snake poo.

Would you rather pull out a not loose tooth or your thumbnail?


----------



## Ramonadona

Ouch! Definitely loose tooth.

Rather be complimented on your looks or your brain?


----------



## Goblin

I'm usually complimented on both but I'll say brain

Be a zombie or a vampire?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

A vampire....a cool vampire though...no twilight nonsense

Would you rather use an electronic reader (Kindle, Nook, etc) or read a real book?


----------



## Hairazor

Real book please, feel it, touch it, know it won't break if it falls on the floor when you doze off.

Would you rather have a pet snake or a pet spider?


----------



## N. Fantom

Pet spider, much easier to take care of.

Would you rather be in the nerd cliche or the goth cliche?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Nerd...been there done that 

Would you rather be locked in a dark chamber with a Minotaur or a Centaur?


----------



## Ramonadona

Guess the Minotaur...closest to my husband - Bull headed. lol

Would you rather be on stage to act in a play or do Karoke? (Without alcohol).


----------



## N. Fantom

Definitely a play

Would you rather be stuck in the hotel from the shinning or stuck at camp crystal lake?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Hotel room from The Shining .... is there room service?

Watch a Harry Potter marathon or a Lord of the Rings Marathon?


----------



## N. Fantom

Harry Potter I guess, lesser of two evils.

WYR be a dog or a cat


----------



## Goblin

Cat

Be a movie star or a rock star?


----------



## Ramonadona

Movie star

elevator or stairs?


----------



## N. Fantom

Stairs, I was tricked onto the tower of terror by my cousin when i was like five.

Airsoft or paintball?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Paintball....hurts more!

Would rather be stranded in the arctic or the desert?


----------



## Ramonadona

The arctic...I'm used to Minnesota now.

Eat at a fancy restaurant or home style cooking?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Fancy restaurant...home style cooking is the norm...appreciate the chance to dress up and go out to eat. 

Would you rather have caviar or escargot?


----------



## debbie5

EEwwwwww...escargot, I suppose tho' both are disgusting to even contemplate.

Vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## aquariumreef

Chanilla!

Fiction or non-fiction?


----------



## Goblin

Fiction

Horror of Science-Fiction?


----------



## Hairazor

Horror of course!

Facial or pedicure?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Facial, because people are more apt to see your face than your feet

Spend the night in a mortuary or a slaughterhouse


----------



## N. Fantom

slaughter house, they'd probably serve better dinners there.

Your life being like a cartoon or in a romance movie


----------



## Goblin

Cartoon

Eaten by zombies or a tyrannosaurus rex?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

T-Rex because dinosaurs are cool too.

Rather watch Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Star Trek, because I'm such a geek


Would you rather have great strength or great speed?


----------



## N. Fantom

Strength, I play football 

WYR be in the big bang theory or modern family


----------



## Hairazor

Big Bang Theory hands down, love those guys!

Would you rather ride a bull or a buffalo?


----------



## PirateLady

A bull I guess although I would rather not ride either one


Would you rather vacation on the beach or the mountains


----------



## Goblin

Always the beach

Drive on snow or ice?


----------



## debbie5

snow..ice is too unpredictable...

....waist length hair or totally bald?


----------



## Goblin

Waist length hair.....you can always cut it

Milk shake or Sundae


----------



## ladysherry

Sundae with lots of chocolate syrup

Peanuts or pretzels?


----------



## scareme

I love peanuts!

On your cheesecake- strawberries or cherries?


----------



## Goblin

Strawberries

Car or van?


----------



## Ramonadona

Both...one for hauling stuff, the other for zipping around (We have both)

Shoes or boots?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Boots - Love my Doc Martens

Solar eclipse or Lunar eclipse?


----------



## Goblin

Lunar

Ghosts or witches


----------



## Ramonadona

Witches....always witches!

Stobes or black lights?


----------



## debbie5

Black lights.

Dentures or implants?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Implants

Popcorn or Candy at the movie theater.


----------



## N. Fantom

Popcorn, you cant go to the movies without popcorn.

Be shot or stabed


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Shot if I have to choose.

Seinfeld or Friends?


----------



## N. Fantom

Friends, Seinfeld gets on my nerves more than Friends does.

Pet monkeys or pet chinchillas?


----------



## debbie5

Chinchillas, since they are less likely to poo everywhere and try to scratch my eyes out.


beer or wine?


----------



## N. Fantom

Im not old enough to drink so...

Blondes or Brunettes?


----------



## Goblin

Blondes

Married or single?


----------



## Hairazor

Married? Of course? (hubby is interested in my answer)

Would you rather sleep in the open in a swamp or the desert?


----------



## N. Fantom

The dessert, it's actually colder than a swamp at night

WYR be run over by a steam roller or impaled through the eye by a reindeer


----------



## Zurgh

Steam roller


WYR kiss your neighbor or your neighbors' dog?


----------



## scareme

I'd have to go with kissing the neighbor.

Dancing backwards in 6 inch heals, or preforming the dance of the seven veils, with only two veils.


----------



## Goblin

Dancing backwards

Jump off a cliff or into a volcano


----------



## scareme

off a cliff

walk barefoot on hot ashes or broken glass?


----------



## Hairazor

Broken glass

Would you rather downhill ski or skateboard down the same hill?


----------



## scareme

I've never done either, so I'll guess ski.

Cook breakfast or cook supper?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Breakfast

Assault or Robbery ?


----------



## Goblin

Robbery

Rob a bank or rob a grave?


----------



## Hairazor

A grave of course

Would you rather eat leeches or have them stuck all over you body?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I could live with the "stuck on me" thing


Spend a night in a bat-infested cave or an alligator-infested swamp?


----------



## N. Fantom

Alligators, much less disease from guano

Only eat dirt for the rest of your life or only eat sand for the rest of your life?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that the same thing?
Dirt

Bacon or ham?


----------



## N. Fantom

Goblin said:


> Isn't that the same thing?
> 
> No it isn't. Dirt is dead organisms and waste matter broken down and secreted by bacteria and worms (at least the fertile kind). Sand is just broken down rocks and shells.
> 
> Ham, I hate bacon
> 
> Live next to Sponge Bob or Mr. Crabs?


----------



## Zurgh

Both would entail some level of hell... Mr. Crabs, I guess...


Shoot the enemy from afar or stab them up close & personal?


----------



## Goblin

Shoot them

Electrocution or lethal injection?


----------



## Hairazor

I guess if I gotta go one way or the other I would chose lethal injection so I could lay there nice and comfy instead of sitting there waiting for the big shock

Would you rather climb a mountain or rappel down it?


----------



## N. Fantom

Rappel

WYR be killed by guillotine or hung?


----------



## Goblin

Hung

Live in prehistoric times or zombie apolypse?


----------



## N. Fantom

Zombie apocalypse, more technology to defend yourself with

WYR be a penguin or an otter?


----------



## Zurgh

Otter


WYR skip or jump rope?


----------



## Goblin

Skip

Popcorn or Potato Chips


----------



## GothicCandle

potato chips

WYR have the planet controlled by aliens who use humans as a slave labor class, or by aliens who keep humans as house pets?


----------



## scareme

Pets

WYR you cat bring you a dead mouse or a live mouse?


----------



## Goblin

They only bring me live ones. lol

Cantalope or watermelon


----------



## Hairazor

Cantalope

WYR have calamari or sushi?


----------



## N. Fantom

Ewwwww. Both are disgusting! Calamari, I don't like Asian food or sea food

WYR live with Bugs Bunny or Mickey Mouse


----------



## GothicCandle

bugs bunny, mickey's voice would get so annoying after a while.

WYR be transported to a random period of time in the far off future or the far off past?


----------



## N. Fantom

The future

WYR have the powers of a vampire or a witch/wizard


----------



## Goblin

Wizard

Live in the future or the past?


----------



## scareme

I think the past, it seems so romantic.

Live in a large place, where you don't know anyone and don't speak the language, or a small space close to frinds and family?


----------



## Hairazor

Small place with occasional trips to those large places

Would you rather read about the news or be in the news?


----------



## Goblin

Read about it

Scrambled or fried eggs?


----------



## Zurgh

Fried


Liquid or solid?


----------



## scareme

solid

paper money or plastic card


----------



## Goblin

Paper money

Beef roast or steak?


----------



## scareme

Roast beef, not a big steak fan

Rare, med or well done?


----------



## Zurgh

Depends, but in general, medium-rare.


Pet goose or pet peacock?


----------



## scareme

Peacock, I've wanted one for years.

poached eggs or boiled?


----------



## Hairazor

Boiled

WYR walk to work or ride a bike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Walk, because there aren't usually any cars on the sidewalk


Change the color of your hair or get a new hairstyle


----------



## Zurgh

Hairstyle



Juggle grenades or skip rope through a mine field.


----------



## Goblin

Juggle grenades
(They're harmless unless the pin's pulled)

Blown up or struck by lightning?


----------



## Hairazor

Lightening

WYR go to a haunt or be in a haunt?


----------



## Goblin

Be in a haunt

Haunted house or haunted graveyard?


----------



## scareme

Ohh, I like them both, but I guess I'll pick the house, next to the graveyard.

Overdressed or underdressed at a party


----------



## Goblin

Overdressed

Birthday or Christmas party?


----------



## Zurgh

Birthday


Snakes or spiders?


----------



## Hairazor

Snakes, petrified of spiders

WYR swim in a lake or a pool?


----------



## Goblin

Pool

Mysteries or science-fiction


----------



## Zurgh

Sci/fi



Chicken or shrimp?


----------



## Hairazor

Shrimp

Would you rather mow the lawn or shovel the sidewalk?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Mow the lawn

tell the truth or lie


----------



## Spooky1

Tell the Truth, It's too hard to keep track of lies.

Try a new restaurant or go to an old favorite


----------



## Goblin

I'll try a new one

Buried or cremated


----------



## scareme

Still debating that one, I go back and forth. I need to decide before I die.

flower gardens or vegtable gardens


----------



## aquariumreef

Whichever strawberries fall under.

Comb-over or mullet?


----------



## scareme

mullet

blonde or ginger?


----------



## Hairazor

Blonde 

Tell a joke or hear a joke?


----------



## Goblin

Hear a joke

Jelly or Peanut Butter


----------



## Hairazor

Jelly

Would you rather go to the dentist or the eye doctor?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Eye Doctor

WYR eat 10 sticky gummy bears you dropped on a taxi cab's floor, or spend 10 minutes covered in spiders?


----------



## Goblin

The gummy bears......you can always clean them off

Beef or mushrooms


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Beef

Would you rather staple your finger with a staple gun, or cover your finger with hot glue from a glue gun?


----------



## Hairazor

Arrrrgghhh, staple

Would you rather have beer or wine?


----------



## Goblin

Neither. I'm diabetic

Fall off a mountain or out of a plane?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ouch! Out of a plane WITH A PARACHUTE!

WYR do yard work or house work?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yard

Retriever or Pointer ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Retriever...best dog ever!

White chocolate or dark chocolate? (and yes smarty pants, I know the general line of thought that white chocolate, isn't chocolate)


----------



## Goblin

Dark chocolate

Racoons or hornets


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hhhhmmm not sure I understand the logic there...but raccoons...

Would you rather have 3 props to finish in two days or 5 props to finish in a week?


----------



## Goblin

3 props in 2 days

snake bite or scorpion sting


----------



## Zurgh

sting


Fast food or home cooked meal?


----------



## Goblin

fast food

Hardees or McDonalds?


----------



## N. Fantom

McDonalds

Burger King or McDonalds?


----------



## aquariumreef

Wendy's if I could choose another. 

Chubby and happy or skinny and indifferent?


----------



## N. Fantom

Skinny and indifferent.

Stung by a jellyfish or horrible sunburn (Blisters, skin peeling, etc.)


----------



## aquariumreef

Jellyfish, because the stings the produce is to protect themselves/feed. The sun just wants to hurt you.

Fall off a cliff or have something fall on you from a cliff?


----------



## N. Fantom

Fall off a cliff... with a bunjicord. I love going bunji jumping, It's soooooo much fun 

Bunji jumping or sky diving?


----------



## aquariumreef

Neither, I have a horrible fear of falling off of anything.

Huge open areas or small enclosed ones?


----------



## N. Fantom

Huge open, I have claustrophobia

Scuba diving or spear fishing?


----------



## aquariumreef

D, all of the above. 

Raw tang or raw turkey to eat?


----------



## Goblin

Raw tang

Drown in water or drown in quicksand?


----------



## kauldron

Drown in water

Skydive or Bungie Jump?


----------



## MrGrimm

Bungie!

Paper or plastic


----------



## Hairazor

Well, I can recycle either here so I'll go with plastic bags for the handles

Thunder or lightening?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thunder scares the dog so let's go with lightning


Be a contestant on FaceOff or on Jim Henson's Creature Shop


----------



## kauldron

Creature Shop, just because The Muppets are awesome!!

Log ride or roller coaster?


----------



## Copchick

Roller coaster! 

Would you rather play a saxaphone or play guitar?


----------



## MrGrimm

Guitar... Guitar players are Gods...

Spaghetti or spaghettini?


----------



## Evil Andrew

thicker the better - big homemade spaghetti

go to work in the morning , or call in ?


----------



## kauldron

Go to work, I like my job thankfully

Go to a football game or watch it in HD at home?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Go to a football game

Go to the Gym or Go to the sauna


----------



## Hairazor

Gym

Camp in a tent or a camper?


----------



## kauldron

Camper

Watch soccer or watch curling?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Watch soccer.

Would you rather have to survive one night in a cabin in the woods with a killer clown, or a mansion party with a masked slasher?


----------

